# TBT Summer Build Event: A Campsite We Will Build [Wave 1] - Winners Announced!



## Mairmalade

*Winners for Wave 1 Have Been Announced!*





Ah, the sights and sounds of summer! The crackle of a campfire, the faint glow of fireflies, and the relaxing sound of waves making their way to shore. How have you been enjoying your long summer days?  ☀

Welcome to *wave one* of *The Bell Tree's Summer Build Event*: a two-part series of mini island design events that will get you out of the water _- and save your fingers and toes from pruning -_  to set the stage for some other summer fun! *For this wave, pack your bags because we're going camping!* There will also be a special keepsake for a select few that create camping destinations that would be at the top of our to-visit list!

*How to Participate 
*

Build and design a campsite area in Animal Crossing: New Horizons and post one screenshot of it in this thread by *Saturday, July 25 at 12:00 p.m. EST*
You do not need to use the physical Campsite 'building' in your design; however, it should be easy for viewers to determine it is a spot intended for camping
*Rules 
*

Only one campsite photo may be submitted and must be yours. Do not take others' photos and submit them as your own
It must be designed on your island - not as a camping-themed room in your house or Harvey's Studio
Only one design may be submitted per individual
You may use custom patterns in your design
You cannot edit your entry once submitted
Your photo must be unedited (i.e.: no in-game photo filters or other design modifications)
Your photo may be taken in any season
The focus is your campsite design so your photo should not include villagers or other player characters (July 18 note: to clarify - additional characters other than yourself)
*Prizes* 

Participation: *75 forum bells
*Staff Favorites:* The beautiful pink shell collectible





*P.S.: *if you enter both *wave one* *AND wave two*, you'll earn the *blue summer shell collectible *below!





**All prizes will be distributed once winners have been announced.*


----------



## seliph

can we reconsider the "no custom patterns" rule? i'd reckon a lot of us have our island completely decked out already, it'd be a hassle to clear and replace them


----------



## Mairmalade

seliph said:


> can we reconsider the "no custom patterns" rule? i'd reckon a lot of us have our island completely decked out already, it'd be a hassle to clear and replace them


That is something we were looking at allowing originally and decided against as custom patterns add an entirely different element to designs that could add an advantage for those that use them v.s. those that do not.

Brought your point up for discussion and agree that it would be better to be lax on that rule for a participation-based event. Updated the main post *to allow for custom pattern use. *


----------



## Nougat

That pink shell! 

If anyone's looking for me, I'll be spending my days redesigning _everything_.


----------



## Rowlet28

I had this in my gallery and there's not really much I could change to this so I'll submit this as my entry! I'm aiming for the blue shell at least lol.


----------



## Sharksheep

My campsite is actually a lot bigger than what I can capture in a single screenshot but I think this is the best angle.


----------



## Rosie977

Hi, just a quick question! Will the rules allow posting more than one picture? My campsite is quite large. Thanks!


----------



## Mairmalade

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, just a quick question! Will the rules allow posting more than one picture? My campsite is quite large. Thanks!



We ask that you stick to submitting only one photo. In this case, I would recommend highlighting one of your favorite angles.


----------



## Imbri

My campsite was recently revamped, so I'm happy to share it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Alright I'mma do this. Now to just clear 100s of flowers from my camp area. Aye..


----------



## loveclove

Nougat said:


> If anyone's looking for me, I'll be spending my days redesigning _everything_.


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sharksheep said:


> My campsite is actually a lot bigger than what I can capture in a single screenshot but I think this is the best angle.
> 
> View attachment 288239


Omg I need that path and that camp site sign this looks amazing!


----------



## DawnAri

this is such a fun event!! too bad I can only submit one photo as I would have loved to show you my campsite in different settings of the day 
but I am very happy custom patterns are allowed ! thank you ^-^

I choose to post this rainy setting. No tent in this picture, since this is what it looks like most of the time
I love my campsite! it is compact but at the same time has plenty room to walk around

In front of the tent you have a little spot to just sit back, relax and enjoy the outdoors. A few camping necessities can be found such as a lantern, a drinking water source and a cooking fire. There is a stone path surrounding the site so that no weeds have to be stepped on, and as you can see the weeds thrive well in this area. Next to the tent is a path leading to the star gazing spot, so you can enjoy the starry nights while camping.  







Spoiler: *post was edited to remove border from my photo: open to see original upload)*


----------



## Megannn_

my campsite is also pretty big so I can't fit it all into one photo.
I wish I could because I have a cute little picnic area on the other side of the water.
but I think this is the best view if I have to pick just one photo.


....yes i time travel, shh.


----------



## Sharksheep

Mairmalade said:


> We ask that you stick to submitting only one photo. In this case, I would recommend highlighting one of your favorite angles.



Can this be added to the main post?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Question is tting considered cheating? I want to show case my campsite in winter but it's summer in the northern hemisphere

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



Sharksheep said:


> My campsite is actually a lot bigger than what I can capture in a single screenshot but I think this is the best angle.
> 
> View attachment 288239


I just. I need the link to that path! Like. Omg it looks amazing.


----------



## Mairmalade

Sharksheep said:


> Can this be added to the main post?


Extra clarity surrounding this has been added - thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Just you wait pink shell! You're mine soon enough! It matches my aesthetic. I'mma name you Shelly uvu


----------



## loveclove

Milky star said:


> Question is tting considered cheating? I want to show case my campsite in winter but it's summer in the northern hemisphere


Yeah, I'm in winter and would like to show it on any other season, can I?


----------



## Sharksheep

Milky star said:


> Omg I need that path and that camp site sign this looks amazing!



Say good bye your custom design slots


			One moment, please...


----------



## Mairmalade

@Milky star Campsites may be shared in *any *season!  I've also made a note of that in the main post.


----------



## Darcy94x

Oh my gosh how pretty is that pink shell


----------



## Rosie977

Here's my entree, thanks, and good luck everyone!
It was hard to find the best angle, but I hope I captured it well.


----------



## Jacob

This event is SO CUTE im so excited to see people’s campsites


----------



## Mairmalade

DawnAri said:


> this is such a fun event!! too bad I can only submit one photo as I would have loved to show you my campsite in different settings of the day
> but I am very happy custom patterns are allowed ! thank you ^-^
> 
> I choose to post this rainy setting. No tent in this picture, since this is what it looks like most of the time
> I love my campsite! it is compact but at the same time has plenty room to walk around
> 
> In front of the tent you have a little spot to just sit back, relax and enjoy the outdoors. A few camping necessities can be found such as a lantern, a drinking water source and a cooking fire. There is a stone path surrounding the site so that no weeds have to be stepped on, and as you can see the weeds thrive well in this area. Next to the tent is a path leading to the star gazing spot, so you can enjoy the starry nights while camping.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288244


Hi @DawnAri 

Beautiful photo but quick reminder that screenshots must not have any design modifications (e.g.: borders, filters).


----------



## Alicia

I took a picture of the biggest part of my campsite!


----------



## Chris

Rig it so I win. Thanks. 
_*Disclaimer: staff entries are not eligible for staff favourites. *_


----------



## Sheep Villager

Are villagers or multiple player characters allowed in the pictures? I remember in the Bunny Day contest you were not allowed to have any.

I ask because I could easily hop on my second character at the same time as taking a picture on my main character to stage a scene. I could most likely also push a villager there. At the same time I feel if I did this it would possibly be unfair...?​


----------



## Darcy94x

Here is a section of my campsite (I had to take another photo without my villager in the photo so no jumping locust in this one)

good luck everyone! Let’s get these shells❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Rig it so I win. Thanks.
> _*Disclaimer: staff entries are not eligible for staff favourites. *_


I'm impressed you fit a big building on a small space! Wow!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Here's my entree, thanks, and good luck everyone!
> It was hard to find the best angle, but I hope I captured it well.
> View attachment 288256


Gib me the path qr code


----------



## Mairmalade

Sheep Villager said:


> Are villagers or multiple player characters allowed in the pictures? I remember in the Bunny Day contest you were not allowed to have any.
> 
> I ask because I could easily hop on my second character at the same time as taking a picture on my main character to stage a scene. I could most likely also push a villager there. At the same time I feel if I did this it would possibly be unfair...?​


The focus is the actual campsite design so villagers or other player characters should not be included. Thank you for mentioning that!


----------



## Rosie977

Milky star said:


> I'm impressed you fit a big building on a small space! Wow!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020
> 
> 
> Gib me the path qr code


Oh, I think its just the regular path lol
Pretty sure it's MA-6647-9230-4716


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rosie977 said:


> Oh, I think its just the regular path lol
> Pretty sure it's MA-6647-9230-4716


Thank you!


----------



## smolderingskies

Here's my campsite!  The original idea was that the camper should be able to have as much R&R as possible on their trip.


----------



## Oldtimer

Like others, I too struggled to fit all of my campsite into one picture so chose a view that captured the overall feel.


----------



## pizzabutts

it doesn’t let me add pictures


----------



## Snowifer

Small and compact, here's my campsite!


----------



## Chris

Snowifer said:


> Small and compact, here's my campsite!
> 
> View attachment 288271


Watch out for the scorpion!


----------



## Oldtimer

Rosie977 said:


> Here's my entree, thanks, and good luck everyone!
> It was hard to find the best angle, but I hope I captured it well.
> View attachment 288256


Love the bag of marshmallows!


----------



## Mairmalade

pizzabutts said:


> it doesn’t let me add pictures


You can attach the file directly from your computer or phone using the 'Attach Files' button. If it's being a bit rude (which it can be!), you could also upload it to imgur first and then add the direct link here in-between the image BBcode:



> [img][/img]


----------



## Cosmic-chan

*inspiration intensifies*


----------



## pizzabutts

okay, i did it! so here is my campsite area!


----------



## Mairmalade

pizzabutts said:


> okay, i did it! so here is my campsite area!


@pizzabutts 

The upload was a success; however, we ask that your entry does not include any photo edits or design modifications. Adding a border to your photo is not allowed for this event.  You may re-upload the same entry without one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Oh man does the picture have to include the campground? I have an awesome camping area but it’s nowhere near my campsite.


----------



## Mairmalade

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man does the picture have to include the campground? I have an awesome camping area but it’s nowhere near my campsite.



It does not! 



> You do not need to use the physical Campsite 'building' in your design; however, it should be easy for viewers to determine it is a spot intended for camping


----------



## Aliya

Everyone has such beautiful campsites!

Here's my entry taken at 6 am. I originally had a larger campsite area, but I have wanted to condense it for a while and I'm really happy with how everything turned out! Thank you so much for the contest!


----------



## President Lerina Cute

Here is my campsite.


----------



## aericell

My camp area


----------



## Pintuition

My campsite is quite tiny, but here it is!

It ended up being a little small but I think it's a cute campfire/picnic space even when nobody's at the campsite!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is my Don't Starve themed camp, which was actually one of the first things I made when I got the game. In case it wasn't obvious from my avatar, I love Don't Starve. ^o^;>


----------



## pizzabutts

Mairmalade said:


> @pizzabutts
> 
> The upload was a success; however, we ask that your entry does not include any photo edits or design modifications. Adding a border to your photo is not allowed for this event.  You may re-upload the same entry without one.


is the filter allowed? it’s raining so the lighting is bad lol


----------



## Mairmalade

pizzabutts said:


> is the filter allowed? it’s raining so the lighting is bad lol


Filters are also not allowed to be used. The good news is that you have lots of time to get your entry in if you'd rather take your photo when the weather conditions improve!


----------



## Nougat

Welcome to the Shell Holidays campsite. Right by the ocean, there's plenty of leisure activities to enjoy during your holiday on this remote (but not quite deserted) island. Fishing, swimming, surfing, book reading, sandcastle building, cooking on the campfire, .. the possibilities are endless!

(yes, I may have spent some time recreating the pink shell collectible for the campsite sign..)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dang I have terrible camera quality.


----------



## Xeleron

My tiny camping area. This area is known as Sapphire Forest for being the only place on the island to grow the 'rare' blue roses


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Here's my campsite area! It's where my orange hybrids go.


----------



## corlee1289

Question: How do you take a photo without you being in it? I’m trying to take a picture of the campsite, but I’m still in it. Can someone explain how to take a photo with the camera app in NH without being in it? I know when there was the wedding shoot, you could remove yourself, but that doesn’t seem to be the case now?


----------



## Skunk

corlee1289 said:


> Question: How do you take a photo without you being in it? I’m trying to take a picture of the campsite, but I’m still in it. Can someone explain how to take a photo with the camera app in NH without being in it? I know when there was the wedding shoot, you could remove yourself, but that doesn’t seem to be the case now?


You can just walk out of frame to avoid being in the photo! :]


----------



## corlee1289

Skunk said:


> You can just walk out of frame to avoid being in the photo! :]


THANK YOU!! Didn’t realize it was that simple!


----------



## Aromatisse

This is my campsite. It's quite simple, but I'm happy with it. ^-^


----------



## charlie_moo_

My entry  I'm aiming for a blue shell


----------



## Jacob

Here's my campsite!! :] If visiting campers can't handle neon lights... they probably don't belong in Lawai'i


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Jacob said:


> Here's my campsite!! :] If visiting campers can't handle neon lights... they probably don't belong in Lawai'i
> 
> View attachment 288333


My favorite one so far. Love glowing things! This gave me ideas. I hope you win tbh.


----------



## Mairmalade

Jacob said:


> Here's my campsite!! :] If visiting campers can't handle neon lights... they probably don't belong in Lawai'i
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288333


Quick reminder that villagers should be out of your campsite photo for this event.


----------



## Jacob

Milky star said:


> My favorite one so far. Love glowing things! This gave me ideas. I hope you win tbh.


Ahh you're sweet!! I do hope staff like mine but it's more of a personal preference thing than a competition so it's not about winning or losing



Mairmalade said:


> Quick reminder that villagers should be out of your campsite photo for this event.


oh gosh im sorry, I retook a pic and updated my post!!


----------



## DawnAri

Mairmalade said:


> Hi @DawnAri
> 
> Beautiful photo but quick reminder that screenshots must not have any design modifications (e.g.: borders, filters).


ah sorry!! the picture doesn't have a filter on it (as in color changing) but it does have the border.. am I allowed to change the picture in my OG post? or should I make a new post?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Here’s my submission! Here’s Evwirt at its tamest. Edit: reposted because having the lights on in my room caused a sort of filter effect. Sorry about that!


----------



## Mairmalade

DawnAri said:


> ah sorry!! the picture doesn't have a filter on it (as in color changing) but it does have the border.. am I allowed to change the picture in my OG post? or should I make a new post?


I haven't started tallying yet so you'd be welcome to add your new photo without the border below the existing one in your post so we quickly know it's not a design-specific change.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> I haven't started tallying yet so you'd be welcome to add your new photo without the border below the existing one in your post so we quickly know it's not a design-specific change.


Question: so I can't exactly take an amazing picture so would it be okay if I just take picture and submit it even if it's not the best quality?


----------



## Mairmalade

Milky star said:


> Question: so I can't exactly take an amazing picture so would it be okay if I just take picture and submit it even if it's not the best quality?


If you're unable to upload screenshots, taking a picture of your build would be fine!


----------



## LoserMom

Here's my simple little campsite


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

Here is my campsite. This event gave me a reason to actually add to my campsite and make it look decent. It’s not spectacular but it seems pretty good to me


----------



## Mary

so i think pirates have decided to set up camp on my beach, should i complain to isabelle?


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Ooh I love that pink seashell!! 
This is my campsite, its simple but I'm happy with it!


----------



## Hobowire

Come to Banaya for the beach bod and beautiful beaches.  If you're a basketball player come during the off season for a full workout routine and be prepared for Lebron.


----------



## RedPanda




----------



## SirSean

Here's my simple little campsite


----------



## Mairmalade

Wanted to take a moment to thank everyone who has entered so far!  Overwhelmed by the amount of entries and creativity. Glad you're enjoying the first wave!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

This is the campsite on Hyrule!


----------



## nerfeddude

Here's my camping area! With a tiny bit of the campsite "building" in the corner. Nothing impressive, just a cliffside spot to hangout.


----------



## Serabee

Here's the beautiful Woodland campsite!

Sadly, I can't include the ACTUAL campsite- it's just off screen to the right, on the other side of a wood path and ramp.The ramp leads to the upper area you can see, which has telescopes. The path with the "keep out" sign leads to my secret beach (you can see the top of a barrel with a candle on it, that sits on the beach) You can also see, along the bottom, the shadow of the wind turbine's on a cliff above the site.

Also, there's no filters or anything- I just took it at sunset ☺​


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

As a separate question,  in the OP it says you get the blue shell if you enter both events. Does that mean WINNING in both or just entering?


----------



## Mairmalade

LilBabyDelirium said:


> As a separate question,  in the OP it days you get the blue shell if you enter both events. Does that mean WINNING in both or just entering?


You will get the blue shell if you *participate/enter *in both waves. 

Winning is not necessary!


----------



## wanderlust//

I just spent all day finally working on my campsite thanks to this! Not the fanciest or prettiest, but I’m proud of it and myself. A little nature-y campsite with a small private fishing spot in the back! (Also, peep the bear paw custom design I made )




Sorry for the low-quality image, I had to take a picture of my switch! No filters, just the 5’o clock sunlight


----------



## Damniel

on the top is my shopping center so its nice to have a bit of nature amongst it all


----------



## Bcat

This is Our Island’s campsite!



I wanted the campsite to feel wild and untamed, the way Our Island was when I first started living on it. It’s decorated with weeds and mums, our native flower. It has everything a visitor needs to feel comfortable in the great outdoors and to get a prefect taste of the island in its natural state. There’s a park located just to the right as well, in case you want something a little more civilized instead.


----------



## sunset_succulent

this is my campsite!

the actual campsite is just off to the left of the two palm trees. you can actually see a little of the corner.
it features a little dig site, where visitors splendor into our islands roots, crafting whatever they please. 

good luck to everyone!


----------



## sunnybear526

Wait can me and my sister both take a picture of the same campsite be cause we share an island


----------



## azurill

This is part of my campsite.


----------



## ellienoise

I love the theme!! So this is my glamping site


----------



## Nefarious

My campsite takes advantage of the smaller beaches around the island's peninsula. There's more in the northwest corner.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait so the Blue shell can be earned no matter what just as long as you enter both contest or is it only one person can win it?


----------



## Amilee

omg that pink shell im dying aaah i need it ;v; i will do my best to match with the super amazing pictures that got already submitted!
do you know how many staff favorites there will be? o:


----------



## neoqueenserenity

The shell collectibles are lovely! 

Just moved my campsite to another part of my island! Not sure if I'm completely done with it, but I'm enjoying where it's at for now


----------



## Pyoopi

Friendly snowmen will serve complimentary drinks for campers.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Milky star said:


> Wait so the Blue shell can be earned no matter what just as long as you enter both contest or is it only one person can win it?


That was what was told to me, yes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Here is the campsite that I made for my town:





I wanted it to have that true campsite aesthetic while also fitting in with the overall "flower" aesthetic of the town


----------



## Amilee

Pyoopi said:


> Friendly snowmen will serve complimentary drinks for campers.


omg thats such a cute idea!!


----------



## TaylaJade

My campsite at magic hour. (Personally, I wouldn’t want to be camping in the snow but it does make it look pretty!)


----------



## pipty

Can't get the campfire/sleeping bag area captured in though


----------



## Rosch

It's a cloudless hot sunny day on my island. Perfect timing for taking a picture of the campsite. It sucks that the cicadas and butterflies flew away. Would've made things a little livelier.






It's basic. But I like what I did. Also Hamlet, my upcoming villager, is inside the tent.


----------



## jazzygoat

My Glampsite, inspired by Tom Haverford and Skymall Magazine


----------



## eggie_

this my campsite area  
the weed + digspot are there intentionally btw!


----------



## _Rainy_

Funny how the possibility for getting treats gives me the motivation to design finally.


----------



## Sharksheep

Reneezombie said:


> Funny how the possibility for getting treats gives me the motivation to design finally.
> View attachment 288477



I love the path you made with the default dirt paths. It's so clever!


----------



## Oldcatlady

just a simple campsite where you can sit around the campfire eating some bbq, play guitar, and play some table tennis (couldn’t fit it in the picture)


----------



## The Pennifer

Here is my happy little campsite


----------



## John Wick

Sorry about the quality.
I took it with my phone. 

Parabellum



Spoiler: Parabellum Campsite


----------



## Hydrangea028

My campsite, never realised it was too vertically long that the whole campsite area cannot fit in the photo.


----------



## Amilee

here it is, my little snowy, magical campsite c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Amilee said:


> here it is, my little snowy, magical campsite c:
> 
> View attachment 288535


We have a winner,, bro this is the aesthetic i'm trying to do aaah,, inspiration aaah


----------



## Amilee

Milky star said:


> We have a winner,, bro this is the aesthetic i'm trying to do aaah,, inspiration aaah


aaa no ;///; thank you so much !! <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Amilee said:


> aaa no ;///; thank you so much !! <3


Aaah yes,, you're welcome! I love your design! Now I definitely want to put my island in winter just for the sake of this contest. I especially love the paths! Where did you find em??


----------



## Amilee

Milky star said:


> Aaah yes,, you're welcome! I love your design! Now I definitely want to put my island in winter just for the sake of this contest. I especially love the paths! Where did you find em??


thanks ;; i usually hated winter in ac but it really looks good in new horizons! its from here but im not sure if they already deleted it. they do also have a pink version which still should be up! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282960363172925440


----------



## Kattea

This is so perfect, I just finished my glampsite a couple days ago. Looks way cuter when there's a visitor, if you can try to imagine that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Amilee said:


> thanks ;; i usually hated winter in ac but it really looks good in new horizons! its from here but im not sure if they already deleted it. they do also have a pink version which still should be up!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282960363172925440%5B%2FME


omg thank you!! My island is blue n white but i'm adding a bit of pink and making this work like omll


----------



## Chynna

Here is my campsite.


----------



## Nicole.

All campers must go through an isolation period now.


----------



## JellyBeans

my campsite area! there's a cute walkway too but couldn't quite fit it in. just below the farm and next to the beach for all your touristy needs!


----------



## Nougat

Love seeing all your campsite designs! Giving me some serious design inspiration for my mountain campsite, and I discovered some nice new patterns/paths 

Changed up my collectibles to match the event too. Thanks staff for organising, I always enjoy forum event time


----------



## Aronthaer

Currently on a real vacation so I had to spend 15 minutes trying to connect my switch to my mobile hotspot with one bar of service to get this picture xD I wouldn't have bothered if I wasn't so desperate for that gorgeous pink shell


----------



## Mairmalade

Amilee said:


> do you know how many staff favorites there will be? o:


Depends on the final amount of entries! For example, if there were 10 entries we may only announce one overall staff favorite. If there were 50-100, we’d have more to make it fair.


----------



## JSS

OK, here goes.





There's a little more to it but this is the heart of it, so to speak. Also a very important question - do I just win automatically if that camper happened to be Bob? Thanks.

EDIT: Fixed the pic!


----------



## Fleshy

Legend has it this campsite is haunted, few brave it alone.​


----------



## Mairmalade

JSS said:


> OK, here goes.
> There's a little more to it but this is the heart of it, so to speak. *Let me know if I have to either upload or hotlink the pic.* Also a very important question - do I just win automatically if that camper happened to be Bob? Thanks.


We would appreciate if you uploaded your screenshot here instead of linking to social media. 

May your camper be our one true Bob (no bonus points though!)


----------



## dizzy bone

JSS said:


> OK, here goes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284456228878340096
> There's a little more to it but this is the heart of it, so to speak. Let me know if I have to either upload or hotlink the pic. Also a very important question - do I just win automatically if that camper happened to be Bob? Thanks.



You’ll only automatically win if your camper is Dizzy.


----------



## Aronthaer

dizzy bone said:


> You’ll only automatically win if your camper is Dizzy.



Everyone with dizzy amiibos are shook rn


----------



## Mikaiah

Here's mine! Maybe a bit simplistic compared to some others, but as a child living in a state surrounded by lakes, me and my family always camped near the beach. Having barbeque cookouts and playing in the sand was always the most important part~


----------



## IonicKarma

Come hang out at my stargazing campsite and you just might see a shooting star or two!


----------



## Chris

dizzy bone said:


> You’ll only automatically win if your camper is Dizzy.



I can be bribed with Goose pics.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Amilee said:


> here it is, my little snowy, magical campsite c:



I wish I had had more room for my campsite. It looks like we share a similar aesthetic! My island colors are pink, blue, purple and white. 

Also, I wish I time traveled on that account. I can't wait to see my island in winter! Though if I'm honest,  I'm going to have to cringe my way all the way through fall. Lol 

Are you up for showing me around your island some time?


----------



## JSS

Mairmalade said:


> We would appreciate if you uploaded your screenshot here instead of linking to social media.
> 
> May your camper be our one true Bob (no bonus points though!)



Alright, fixed it!



JSS said:


> EDIT: Fixed the pic!


----------



## Oddloop

Here is my entry!
Sadly couldn't fit my entire campsite in one picture (there's a seating area beyond the river) but I hope you guys like it nonetheless!


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

This is my vaporwave themed campsite! I want my whole island to be vaporwave themed, but the campsite is the most finished area lol. There's also a spot on the right that I couldn't get in the picture where villagers can cook and eat if they don't feel like eating at the island's diner lol. I hope you like it


----------



## GEEBRASS




----------



## Pupperina




----------



## Bluesaphiria

Here's my campsite! Its not as big as some peoples but I still think its cute. Also like others I had trouble fitting the entire thing but here's the center of it!


----------



## chocosongee

My campsite isn't really a "campsite" area but I used it as part of my reference to the Ghibli movie Porco Rosso! ☺





Spoiler: Reference images


----------



## loveclove

The event gave me motivation to change my campsite, I needed a project, this was fun!
Here's my entry at sunset in autumn (my favorite season). Like almost everyone I couldn't fit everything in one picture, there's also the entrance with a bridge and dining area, but I think this is the best angle! 
Docemel is a place to relax, connect with nature and live the simple life far away from the city. I hope you guys like it as much as I do!


----------



## Mikaiah

loveclove said:


> The event gave me motivation to change my campsite, I needed a project, this was fun!
> Here's my entry at sunset in autumn (my favorite season). Like almost everyone I couldn't fit everything in one picture, there's also the entrance with a bridge and dining area, but I think this is the best angle!
> Docemel is a place to relax, connect with nature and live the simple life far away from the city. I hope you guys like it as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 288685


ong I love those floor patterns!! do you mind sharing the qr/creator code if you have them?


----------



## loveclove

Mikaiah said:


> ong I love those floor patterns!! do you mind sharing the qr/creator code if you have them?


Sure! I got them here https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...crossing-new-horizons-brick-stone-sand-water/ 
Someone shared this link in this thread and I'm grateful heh


----------



## Chris

loveclove said:


> Sure! I got them here https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...crossing-new-horizons-brick-stone-sand-water/
> Someone shared this link in this thread and I'm grateful heh


How much is @Justin paying you all to advertise AC World?


----------



## Larsi

My campsite is on a little island! It had to move quite a few times over the map to finally reach the place where I really liked it and started to decorate it. I want it to feel natural just like the forest part of my island where this is very close to.


----------



## loveclove

Vrisnem said:


> How much is @Justin paying you all to advertise AC World?


hahaha I wish, I actually never used that website before


----------



## BungoTheElf

✌​


----------



## -Zora-

Here's my campsite! It's not the greatest but I think it's cute 

I couldn't include the whole thing unfortunately, the campground is right next to the tent, also I hope we could use houses in our uploads cuz I cant really get rid of my other characters house


----------



## Mick

I'm afraid this is going to be the best picture I can take of it because I updated it a little, but it's dark now and I probably won't have a camper for the rest of the week...

Here it is. Just in front of this photo is the bottom left corner of the island with one of my old river mouths. That path leading up to the campsite with the cliff pillar is among my favourite routes on my island


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

-Zora- said:


> View attachment 288703
> Here's my campsite! It's not the greatest but I think it's cute
> 
> I couldn't include the whole thing unfortunately, the campground is right next to the tent, also I hope we could use houses in our uploads cuz I cant really get rid of my other characters house


I love the little leaf and flower custom designs you have on the ground in this photo   Would you mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## -Zora-

SmrtLilCookie said:


> I love the little leaf and flower custom designs you have on the ground in this photo   Would you mind sharing where you got them?





Here you go took me a while to find lol but they're super pretty
I'm pretty sure this creator has the stepping stones and the leaf and flowers


----------



## duckvely

Here's my entry!


----------



## Skunk

_Let's gather 'round the campfire, and sing our campfire song.. _


----------



## Serabee

Mick said:


> I'm afraid this is going to be the best picture I can take of it because I updated it a little, but it's dark now and I probably won't have a camper for the rest of the week...
> 
> Here it is. Just in front of this photo is the bottom left corner of the island with one of my old river mouths. That path leading up to the campsite with the cliff pillar is among my favourite routes on my island



I ADORE how you did the cliffs and the "stepping stone"! I've been wanting to do more terraforming and you're giving me some ideas


----------



## Mick

Serabee said:


> I ADORE how you did the cliffs and the "stepping stone"! I've been wanting to do more terraforming and you're giving me some ideas



Happy to provide the inspiration! I have two river mouths on the south border of my island, and this was my way of cutting one side off. I even have a bridge on ground level, it works really well and I would definitely recommend doing something like this  Here's a second perspective from back when I was making it:


Spoiler: Not an entry













Skunk said:


> _Let's gather 'round the campfire, and sing our campfire song.. _​



_Our *c a m p f i r e s o n g* song!_
(someone had to do it)


----------



## Asarena

My simple campsite, just want to get a blue shell~


----------



## Le Ham

A person who has never gone camping attempts to create a campsite in ACNH






It's... lightly furnished, but it gets the job done


----------



## mayortiffany

My campsite area is pretty basic. I used the sign from Pocket Camp and created a little cooking area. There are trees and flowers around them to add to a 'woodsy' feel, but it's by the ocean so that the camper can listen to the sounds of the ocean and go exploring if they want!


----------



## river

woke up early to get a good sunrise photo 




it's pretty simple and definitely a work in progress, but the lighting makes it look so cozy to me...

Also love seeing all the campsites being shared here! It's amazing the amount of stuff you can do with an area like that, this event is such a great idea!


----------



## Antonio

*A Wild World*
By Antonio






Spoiler: Larger Version










Looking forward to vacation somewhere remote but not ready to settle down yet? Then come by our little cozy campsite, where you can explore the fresh outdoors and see what our town has to offer. We hope everything is to your liking, as we are aiming for an old school vibe that feels familiar but yet allows you to make new experiences and much much more. We hope you enjoy your time at the Townsville campsite so feel free to visit anything!!!

Fun Fact: I used only flowers from Wild World. (Roses, Pansys, Jacob Ladders, Cosmos, and there's a tulip that is not pictured on the right)​


----------



## Zane

a place where i fantasize about being someone who goes on vacation in the summer


----------



## Amilee

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I wish I had had more room for my campsite. It looks like we share a similar aesthetic! My island colors are pink, blue, purple and white.
> 
> Also, I wish I time traveled on that account. I can't wait to see my island in winter! Though if I'm honest,  I'm going to have to cringe my way all the way through fall. Lol
> 
> Are you up for showing me around your island some time?


of course! it isnt nearly finished but i hope it is when the dream suite comes out


----------



## noonpuppy




----------



## AlyssaAC

It's not much, but I just barely started a little more than a week ago, so this was the best I could do.


----------



## twinkletoes

Here's my entry for the contest! I tried to make my campsite as comfortable as I could for the visitor(s) of Maritime. My campsite includes things you can do in the comfort of your own space while here on my island. This includes sleeping or relaxing outside, as you can see the current visitor has put his sleeping bag outside alongside his bag and shoes. This campsite also includes a cooler for the cold drinks as well as instruments to play whilst you're roasting marshmallows with your buddies. The last thing to enjoy is the hammock which sits comfortably under the tree for the perfect shade.


----------



## nageki

it's not _exactly_ summer on this side of the world, but some animals are still brave enough to come and visit peanut island's campsite. hope you brought a jacket!!

custom designs: bamboo mat and upside-down crate


----------



## Luxsama

I just found out about this and it's midnight here so it's a night time photo


----------



## Midoriya

I absolutely LOVE this event idea!  Thanks for the excuse to redesign my campsite area as I love it a lot more now than I did before!


----------



## rianne

Here is my entry.


----------



## Corndoggy




----------



## Fenix

Mine is pretty simple, but I tried to make it a comfortable and nice place for campers to get a good impresion of my island. I've already redesigned it a few times so I'm not sure how much will it stay this way lol, but I'm pretty happy with it right now.



It's just behind my orchard/farm so campers can take fruit and eat easily, close to the beach and the mountain walkaway and also just next to the zen garden, so they have more than enough activities to not get bored while on Lillycove!


----------



## MasterM64

Love this event idea! Here’s my campsite (don’t have an easy way to export it currently):


----------



## LambdaDelta

my quaint little campsite


----------



## daisyy

question for staff: can we crop a photo - does this count as an edit? sorry if this has already been asked!


----------



## amemome

Here's my simple and rainy campsite.


----------



## Mairmalade

daisyy said:


> question for staff: can we crop a photo - does this count as an edit? sorry if this has already been asked!


I'd advise against cropping and submit your screenshot/photo as-is. If another portion of your island is visible at the side(s) of your shot it wouldn't affect your entry as we'd only be looking at the campsite design.


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> my quaint little campsite


How do you leave Lambda


----------



## UwU Dami

My "Zen" Style Campsite!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Welcome to your home away from home, Erinacea style


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How do you leave Lambda


pole vault


----------



## Nougat

UwU Dami said:


> My "Zen" Style Campsite!
> 
> View attachment 288940


Oh whoa, that sky! At what time is this?


----------



## daisyy

a lil summer campsite in the middle of the woods


----------



## Noctis

Good thing there was a camper today. Here's mine


----------



## Alienfish

some classic non-glamping site ahoy. (who left the bag there though?!)

note: no filters added; had to take a pic with my phone camera in order to upload it so it might be bit "blurry" because of that.


----------



## Valzed

I'm so glad I had my "camping" area set up already. I couldn't quite fit everything in one pic but I did my best. (In front of the tent is a log garden lounge in case my campsite visitors want to relax on the beach.) Thank you for such a cute event!


----------



## Eevees

Something simple ♥


----------



## CaramelCookie

Here's mine ♪


----------



## Mairmalade

Does anyone else have a sudden urge to go camping?

All of your campsites are GORGEOUS.  I think it's time for a group camping trip!


----------



## Sukyure

loveclove said:


> That makes 2 of us!


Make it three...


----------



## duckykate

im sorry its vry ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also i hope it still counts with roald in the background i swear i didnt notice until later ;-;


----------



## Mairmalade

duckykate said:


> im sorry its vry ugly
> also i hope it still counts with roald in the background i swear i didnt notice until later ;-;


Charming campsite but we do ask that villagers are not in your photo for this event!  You're welcome to update your photo.


----------



## Artemis.29

a snapshot of my campsite by sunset  best of luck everybody - those campsites are looking great!


----------



## Toska

Here's my Campsite! Its pretty simple, but so is my entire island, haha. Thanks TBT, you gave me a reason to finally get around to this


----------



## Xeleron

Chloe-Auroura said:


> View attachment 289113
> 
> Here's my Campsite! Its pretty simple, but so is my entire island, haha. Thanks TBT, you gave me a reason to finally get around to this


That border is beautiful! One reason I didn't go with the wooden path is because I didn't think it went well with the whole "island aesthetic/vibe", but that border is a game changer!


----------



## Toska

Xeleron said:


> That border is beautiful! One reason I didn't go with the wooden path is because I didn't think it went well with the whole "island aesthetic/vibe", but that border is a game changer!



I really enjoy it! It definitely does add to the island aesthetic, I use it around (almost) my entire island! If you're interested, the creator code is MA-5834-7913-9314!


----------



## Xeleron

Chloe-Auroura said:


> I really enjoy it! It definitely does add to the island aesthetic, I use it around (almost) my entire island! If you're interested, the creator code is MA-5834-7913-9314!


TYSM <3 for sharing, unfortunately I don't have anymore space  I might be able to free up 5 slots; the ones I use for fruit banners, I'm rarely over at my orchard anyways... oh the dilemma


----------



## Toska

Xeleron said:


> TYSM <3 for sharing, unfortunately I don't have anymore space  I might be able to free up 5 slots; the ones I use for fruit banners, I'm rarely over at my orchard anyways... oh the dilemma



Oh no! I had to clear out some space for mine. We can only hope they add more slots...


----------



## LCookie

Here's mine! Thankfully it was raining so I got a nice look to it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> Charming campsite but we do ask that villagers are not in your photo for this event!  You're welcome to update your photo.


Just wait until you see mine you'll wish you can go to such a wonder land


----------



## Karmahri

Couldn't quite fit everything in, but here's my best shot at this!


----------



## Mary

Antonio said:


> *A Wild World*
> By Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Larger Version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to vacation somewhere remote but not ready to settle down yet? Then come by our little cozy campsite, where you can explore the fresh outdoors and see what our town has to offer. We hope everything is to your liking, as we are aiming for an old school vibe that feels familiar but yet allows you to make new experiences and much much more. We hope you enjoy your time at the Townsville campsite so feel free to visit anything!!!
> 
> Fun Fact: I used only flowers from Wild World. (Roses, Pansys, Jacob Ladders, Cosmos, and there's a tulip that is not pictured on the right)​


Ooh I like this a lot!! I also really enjoy seeing the sign in its natural habitat (at first glance I wasn’t sure why it looked familiar until I zoomed in, haha!)


----------



## seliph

Karmahri said:


> Couldn't quite fit everything in, but here's my best shot at this!
> View attachment 289162


omg the bears i


----------



## duckykate

Mairmalade said:


> Charming campsite but we do ask that villagers are not in your photo for this event!  You're welcome to update your photo.


sorry  here u go


----------



## Brun2166

Here’s my entry


----------



## Stacie

This is my islands little fishing retreat


----------



## lPeachy




----------



## g u a v a

shouldn't have gone camping in the rain


----------



## DubiousDelphine

perfect timing here is mine! This campsite design is going to stay like this forever

Have some matching dialogue
"A strange voice echoes afar....
***: All wayward sheep shall find a welcome here. How may I help you?"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282180340161769475


Spoiler: bonus


----------



## Clock

The entries for this contest look nice!
Here's my entry for the contest, I basically redid my campsite for my entry.
Its not perfect though, but at least I can participate on the next wave for a blue shell.


----------



## winter notes

/


----------



## Yujian

My campsite is nothing special but I like it.


----------



## Lanstar

Here's my campsite:


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Welcome to Poveglia! Our little campsite has all the basic amenities: Clear signage telling you where it's okay to camp, a small firepit you can use for cooking and also heating, a spring of fresh water, a lovely view with plenty of wildflowers, a swinging garden bench for you to enjoy those lazy summer nights, and plenty of trees to 'go' between. 

There's plenty of game to hunt, the ducks practically eat out of your hands. Just out of view on the left are an orchard with fresh fruits and a river full of fish, so you'll definitely not be hungry! The waterfall makes an excellent shower, and the cliffs are great for climbing and long hikes. We hope to see you soon! (though as you can see, we're fully booked now).


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Amilee said:


> of course! it isnt nearly finished but i hope it is when the dream suite comes out



Please shoot me a pm when you get online!!


----------



## The Pennifer

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How do you leave Lambda


Animal Crossing Rescue Service?


----------



## seliph

here's mine! took an embarrassing amount of time trying to get a camper  






also u see why i didn't wanna have to clear all my custom patterns.... lmao


----------



## LoserMom

seliph said:


> here's mine! took an embarrassing amount of time trying to get a camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also u see why i didn't wanna have to clear all my custom patterns.... lmao


omg this one is my fav, SO cute!


----------



## xxTomxx

Not as fancy as some of the other ones here, but it's cosy


----------



## Hikari

Here's my entry! While not the fanciest build, I am overall quite proud of the overall vibe my campsite gives off! I tried to make it as "relaxing" as possible by including a spa and a place to eat some devious pizza nearby, while overlooking the fruit orchard in the distance!  Anyways, good luck to everyone, may the best campsite earn that pink shell!


----------



## craftyshack

Here's my entry! There's not much additional furniture for my campsite


----------



## Ironheart

My campsite!! A little clearing in the wood. I tried to imitate camping in the forest surrounded by small cliffs, trees and flowers, up ahead is a bunch of trees covering the way in. River and small waterfall on the left. The beach is a short way down. It's simple, but I love this setting


----------



## LittleMissPanda

In a cozy little corner of the woods, the brisk ocean waves not too far away, you'll find this humble retreat.


----------



## Mairmalade

seliph said:


> here's mine! took an embarrassing amount of time trying to get a camper
> also u see why i didn't wanna have to clear all my custom patterns.... lmao


It would be a unique form of torture


----------



## marshallows

my entry!  



​


----------



## Stella-Io

I uh, forgot playable characters aren't really supposed to be in the pic. Is it fine or should I take another? Just read some posts, prob gonna have to retake the photo.

My layout is currently lame cause my whole town is a major WIP rn. Eventually I will relocate it an area that is more so based off of the LoZ:BotW little NPC camping locations. That is, once I find a good spot for it.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hope you like it!


----------



## thedragmeme

A starry campsite with a small lunar pond~


----------



## Mayor Moon

I keep almost submitting mine, then look at all the entries and redo my campsite for like the 3rd time


----------



## Imbri

Mayor Moon said:


> I keep almost submitting mine, then look at all the entries and redo my campsite for like the 3rd time


Send it in! Mine is simple beyond belief, and I doubt I'll get anything other than participation, but it's fun seeing everyone's take on the area.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Here’s my entry!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I made a very cute pond I just literally don't know how to get it in the picture aaaah.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

I hope you guys like magical boys because I made a secret retreat just for them.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Mayor Moon said:


> I keep almost submitting mine, then look at all the entries and redo my campsite for like the 3rd time


As Imbri said, just send it! Mine is within the first ten I think and I have seen plenty that have made me think 'well there goes any shot I had'. But I know for sure I'm going to get 75 bells and eventually a blue shell for participating in both events.  It is all for funsies!


----------



## Ace Marvel

LilBabyDelirium said:


> As Imbri said, just send it! Mine is within the first ten I think and I have seen plenty that have made me think 'well there goes any shot I had'. But I know for sure I'm going to get 75 bells and eventually a blue shell for participating in both events.  It is all for funsies!



This! 
Just have fun and send yours, even if you think there are better, it's yours. Besides you never know what the judges will look at.


----------



## Chris

Mayor Moon said:


> I keep almost submitting mine, then look at all the entries and redo my campsite for like the 3rd time



I've convinced @Mairmalade to rig the contest so that I get all the pink shells so there's no point fretting too much over your entry.


----------



## niconii

My chaotic campsite on my island! It’s located behind my makeshift orchard. At the moment it’s still a big work in progress but I’m sort of happy with it haha.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> I've convinced @Mairmalade to rig the contest so that I get all the pink shells so there's no point fretting too much over your entry.


Oh you dare believe you'll get all the pink shells? Haha no way! I'm the queen of pink! I'll get that shell you'll see haha _Man you're so cool. _


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Here is my campsite! It's simple but I love it. Unfortunately I couldn't fit the 'campfire island' I have on the level below into the frame, but I think this simplistic view is my favourite!


----------



## Sharksheep

Mayor Moon said:


> I keep almost submitting mine, then look at all the entries and redo my campsite for like the 3rd time



Just submit it! There's so many styles of campsites so you don't know what people will like most. Mine is on the first page and I see the starry or cottagecores one and I wish I could change my entry. But I have to remember that it's just a picture for a fun contest and I want my campsite to look nice and fit in on my island for a while since I've spent weeks trying to figure out where to place it and what to do with it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Vrisnem said:


> I've convinced @Mairmalade to rig the contest so that I get all the pink shells so there's no point fretting too much over your entry.


This is what betrayal looks like in case anyone was wondering.  

@Mayor Moon The intent of the event is to have fun creating something and sharing it with others. I've seen so many lovely comments/reactions as I compile the entries and I'm sure I'm not alone in excitedly checking this thread often to see what others have come up with. We want to see what YOU create. ❤


----------



## Chris

Mairmalade said:


> This is what betrayal looks like in case anyone was wondering.



Literally laughed out loud at this. 

I probably have the least imaginative campsite in the whole thread. I didn't put out a single item! Still shared it though.


----------



## Roxxy

Some of the entries are so amazing  So impressed and intimidated


----------



## hestu

Here's my campsite! Simple but quaint


----------



## Hobowire

LilBabyDelirium said:


> As Imbri said, just send it! Mine is within the first ten I think and I have seen plenty that have made me think 'well there goes any shot I had'. But I know for sure I'm going to get 75 bells and eventually a blue shell for participating in both events.  It is all for funsies!




i dont think fat camp gets much traction either.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Hobowire said:


> i dont think fat camp gets much traction either.


Underappreciated,  brah.


----------



## Hobowire

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Underappreciated,  brah.



no love for those with handles.


----------



## Roxxy

Hobowire said:


> i dont think fat camp gets much traction either.


It’s super cool, appreciate (and need to visit )


----------



## KimvW

So nice to see everyone's entry! I would love to see more competitions like this.


----------



## Mairmalade

KimvW said:


> So nice to see everyone's entry! I would love to see more competitions like this.


Wave 2 coming soon to a shore near you!


----------



## Barney




----------



## _Rainy_

After seeing these entry’s I already know that there’s no way I’m going to win! I’ve really enjoyed seeing other people’s designs though.


----------



## litilravnur

Ravnur's Campsite


----------



## eudialyte

Here's my campsite area! It's sandwiched between my outdoor library & picnic area, and was one of the first areas I finished on my island ^^


----------



## Allytria

Oooh campsite fun AND new collectibles? Count me in! (*≧∀≦*)


----------



## milkie

here's my campsite i wanted to wait until i had someone in the tent


----------



## Opal

Here is my entry! Good thing I took this pic before my left switch controller broke   I really hope I can get another one soon so that I can at least get the blue shell collectible.


----------



## NuttyS

5am zzzs. Sadly it cut off the best bit, on the podium by the waterfall is the snapping turtle camp caretaker


----------



## Naekoya

Wow there's so many awesome campsite designs!    makes me actually want to go visit them ~ 
well.. here is my entry! I think the sun hit it right on the spot 


Spoiler










​


----------



## corlee1289

This is my entry that I took during the daytime :3


----------



## JellyLu

Here is my campsite! Thanks to the lovely Elise, I was able to have a tent on site  There's a pond for fishing, a stargazing area by Redd's beach (though the telescope is to secretly search for his overdue reappearance on my island ), and a cozy campfire! I went with the night lighting so my tent and moon glow!





 Some bits got cut off  To the left is the beach with surfboards and to the right is a small zen forest. It will probably get a better makeover in the future, but I love it as is right now 

Below is a spoiler showing my entrance with a destinations signpost! It's not to be included as part of the event, but I love it so I'm including it for fun 




Spoiler: Entrance (not part of entry)











Thanks to Dizzy too for telling me how to upload pics I took on my Switch ^^;


----------



## Sidney

i was waiting for a camper to post but i might as well before i forget!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ugggh!! I need help I can't even upload my photo it's too big I guess but I hate to crop it because it'll look stupid


----------



## justalittlemad

Very simple and basic. It's tucked away in cliffs and palms.


----------



## nyx~

Here's my campsite 
Thx for convincing me to enter @Hobowire


----------



## Hobowire

turtleyawesome55 said:


> View attachment 290277
> Here's my campsite
> Thx for convincing me to enter @Hobowire




camera magic  i could have swore it was dark before lol.


----------



## nyx~

Hobowire said:


> camera magic  i could have swore it was dark before lol.


lol I already had this picture from earlier


----------



## QueenOpossum

When night falls and you realize you haven't set your tent up...oops.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Mairmalade said:


> Wave 2 coming soon to a shore near you!


I. Cannot. Wait. 

I'm so durned excited for dat blue shell!! Squeeeeee!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> Wave 2 coming soon to a shore near you!


I'm ready! August is almost here already and I'm ready to do this contest and clutch a blue shell.


----------



## Namaka




----------



## BetsySundrop

My campsite! Needs marshmallows on a stick somewhere.....


----------



## KimvW

Namaka said:


> View attachment 290350


I love how you did the stone border around the dirt flooring!


----------



## grah

Here's my entry! I wanted a fall-messy/chill simple but not kinda campsite, idk I can't explain much about it but I really like it ( ꈍᴗꈍ)


----------



## Catharina

Here is my entry! Gl everyone ♡


----------



## voltairenism

my entry!




(sorry i posted the version with in-game filter. hope this is still valid)


----------



## Ginkgo

Had to wait 10 minutes for Bubbles and Bob to leave. Not once did they feel the need to play with the windflower fan the previous 5 in-game days it was there


----------



## Xcourt560x

my Campsite entry


----------



## Mercedes

Here is mine !








						00-B4-B1-F3-D533-49-AD-818-F-24-CCD51-A830-A
					

Image 00-B4-B1-F3-D533-49-AD-818-F-24-CCD51-A830-A hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jo_electric

Here’s my campsite.


----------



## cicely

This gave me a reason to finally make a campsite so thanks lol




Still not happy with it but it's a work in progress as I unlock more mush things (I broke my no tt streak just for those mushies!)


----------



## xiheeet

a smol campsite but filled with most necessities?? like a telescope b/c #stargazing???


----------



## Serabee

Allytria said:


> Oooh campsite fun AND new collectibles? Count me in! (*≧∀≦*)
> View attachment 290079



Ohmygosh, what are those adorable little cars, I don't think I've seen those before


----------



## carollei

excited to show off most of my campsite! i couldn’t capture it all, but this is a great view of it!


----------



## Sami913

Girlie girls camp too


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Question, any rules against cropping the image?


----------



## Magnolia_

This is Magnolia's campsite  Equipped with everything for all your camping needs! From relaxation to fishing, there's plenty to do in this little area. Even for superheroes Mira's in the tent haha


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Milky star said:


> Ugggh!! I need help I can't even upload my photo it's too big I guess but I hate to crop it because it'll look stupid


Take a screenshot of your picture, crop the clear background  that's what I did! And it makes no difference to the picture or quality!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Okay one last thing. How is everyone getting good resolution on their photos?


----------



## Sharksheep

Milky star said:


> Okay one last thing. How is everyone getting good resolution on their photos?


 Upload to Twitter and download the photo. Delete the tweet.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

I wanted to give it a messy look but now it just looks too overcrowded haha. (Hornsby is camping btw).


----------



## Zakira

This is my campsite... I know it could be better but I'm happy enough with it. I hoping for the participation prize.


----------



## Mairmalade

The countdown is on! This is a reminder that you have until *Saturday, July 25 at 12:00 p.m. EST *to share one photo of your campsite if you haven't already. 

Thank you once again to everyone that has taken the time to share their campsite so far!


----------



## Snowesque

Still waiting for a camper. 
I'll try my best not to forget to post otherwise haha.


----------



## Allytria

Serabee said:


> Ohmygosh, what are those adorable little cars, I don't think I've seen those before



Hey!!! They are the campers from the pocket camp exclusives! c:


----------



## Serabee

Allytria said:


> Hey!!! They are the campers from the pocket camp exclusives! c:



Thanks! Looks like I'll have another thing to trade for... once I figure out how to use them on my island


----------



## Cosmic-chan

You know..someone  who is allowed to have twitter..can you improve the resolution of my photo- i'll pay tbt plz


----------



## mangoe

Here's my campsite-





It's not much, but i like the simplicity. Ik im not gonna get that pink shell, but oh well. At least the blue shell & bells are mine :>


----------



## Hedgehugs

was a bit shy posting this but I honestly need the tbt lol. thankfully i waited for the hibiscus bushes to bloom.

oh, and shout out to my girl agent s for being a happy camper.







Spoiler: Alternate View. Not part of entry.


----------



## Mairmalade

Milky star said:


> You know..someone  who is allowed to have twitter..can you improve the resolution of my photo- i'll pay tbt plz


I wouldn't worry too much about the resolution of your photo - we aren't looking at the photo quality, we're looking at your campsite!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the resolution of your photo - we aren't looking at the photo quality, we're looking at your campsite!


Oh? Well okay! Haha I was really worry about the resolution! Aah thank you.


----------



## Heyden

Mine


----------



## skarmoury

Welcome to Milkiss' campsite! Feel free to fish to your heart's content, relax by the warm outdoor bath (the river is a bit chilly in the mornings, so I've heard!), or have a lovely cup of tea with your friends. Don't worry about the raccoon -- he doesn't bite. Maybe.






I only started playing about 2 weeks ago sfkjsdf but this area was literally a barren wasteland 3 days ago so I'm proud I got to terraform in time for this. ; v;


----------



## Jules

A seaplane?!? I thought this place was secluded!







Spoiler: sorry i had to upload the photo into the post after posting lmao



edit: had to reattach the photo since I originally uploaded it as an additional file


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So wait your character can be in it just that one though?


----------



## Mairmalade

Milky star said:


> So wait your character can be in it just that one though?


That's correct- you may include your character, but not other (i.e.: additional) player characters or villagers.


----------



## lana.

my campsite! aliens seem to be abducting the camper 


Spoiler: beep


----------



## Sharksheep

Serabee said:


> Thanks! Looks like I'll have another thing to trade for... once I figure out how to use them on my island



You can get them yourself still I believe. You only have to get through the Pocket Camp tutorial. It takes about 10 minutes









						Animal Crossing: New Horizons: Pocket Camp Items - How To Get Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp Items In New Horizons
					

Find the code to get Pocket Camp goodies in Animal Crossing: New Horizons




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## lieryl

if you follow the poorly placed paper lantern trail you will find yourself in a totally not sus campsite in the middle of absolutely nowhere <3​


----------



## Taj

No need to roast me, @lieryl has already fulfilled that role


----------



## Aleigh

marking for later entry. good luck everyone!


----------



## charicharn

Just a simple little campsite


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

A small campsite on the side of the dirt road! nothing special, but I find it very cozy.


----------



## Serabee

Sharksheep said:


> You can get them yourself still I believe. You only have to get through the Pocket Camp tutorial. It takes about 10 minutes


I'd consider it... if my phone wasn't a piece of crap with almost no memory left 
Maybe if/when I get a new one!


----------



## Verecund

Here's my campsite!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Looking to spend some quality time with your bros? Are you daydreaming about cracking open a cold one with the boiz and hitting golfballs in to the water as your cares melt away? WELL LOOK NO FURTHER! Come on down and visit the Melursus campsite, we'll cater to your every dudebro needs. What could possibly be more relaxing than camping on the beach and tossing the old football around? Cooler and drinks provided, just Bring Your Own Bro ™ today!


----------



## courtxh

Pretty small area, but what I love in campsites: secluded and peaceful ^_^


----------



## skarmoury

lieryl said:


> View attachment 290515
> if you follow the poorly placed paper lantern trail you will find yourself in a totally not sus campsite in the middle of absolutely nowhere <3​


okay but the placement of your bridge over layers of waterfall?? stunning


----------



## lieryl

skarmoury said:


> okay but the placement of your bridge over layers of waterfall?? stunning


but have you seen your gorgeous campsite


----------



## cocoacat

My campsite at sunset.   Pets welcome.


----------



## OswinOswald

I've loved seeing everyone's designs for decorating inspirations! Here's my humble campsite.


----------



## p e p p e r

So awesome to see everyone’s beautiful designs   here’s my simple campsite


----------



## SandiBeaches

My secluded Campsite


----------



## Mercedes

I can’t find my op and a mod told me to edit it here so it the one meeting the requirements 








						D4649829-8942-4828-879-C-1858074-C726-C
					

Image D4649829-8942-4828-879-C-1858074-C726-C hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Aniras

Here's my campsite - it was the first little zone I build weeks ago, so it is not much, but I don't want to change it now anymore ^^ outside of the picture there is a campfire with a waterfall to the left, a private beach with a playground to the right and a small park/garden/picnic area in the front.


----------



## Coach

My simple seafront campsite!


----------



## Milleram

Here's my simple campsite:


----------



## Linyin

https://imgur.com/X8BB08o


a desolate campsite in cold winter..
（it doesn't allow me to insert an image..so I have to use insert media..）


----------



## biksoka

Here's my setup


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Here’s mine! The area is a little smaller compared to others but I like how it fits in!


----------



## 99xyx

Here is my setup! Beware of spiders!


----------



## Sharksheep

99xyx said:


> Here is my setup! Beware of spiders! View attachment 290968



I see the sneaky creature.


----------



## kayleee

I wanted my campsite to be more of a research/dig site - obviously you can't see it in the picture but to the right (where the roped fence is) there is a fossil dig site (I'm trying to get my rocks to spawn down there - so far no luck lol). But this is definitely one of my favorite parts of my island. It doesn't really fit the traditional campsite theme, so I hope it still counts.


----------



## hzl




----------



## Snowesque

Camper just in time. 
Featuring a cameo of the _dashing_ isopod, as the sand crabs were too shy.


----------



## xlisapisa




----------



## Ananas Dragon

Sorry for the bad quality and for taking a picture, I hope it's okay...?
Anyways, this is my campsite, we have a little picnic area and a telescope next to it, we also have an area for everyone to sit near the bonfire.
Also a little stand with a sign, you can see a summer shell, a maple leaf, and on the other side, a cherry blossom petal (hard to see) and a snowflake. Just a little thing I wanted to add to represent the seasons.


----------



## r a t

my little whimsical campsite! Idk who’s staying here or what’s going on in the stone circle.. none of my business


----------



## Lancelot

Rosetti said:


> my little whimsical campsite! Idk who’s staying here or what’s going on in the stone circle.. none of my business


Imagine being this talented


----------



## Cutesy

here is my lil campsite area! finally got a camper visiting


----------



## toadsworthy

Welcome Weary Interdimensional Travelers!
Please! Come stay a night or an eternity at the Space Bar
Where we are indented to serve you​


----------



## Cadbberry

Heres my little campsite, its by my museum so I imagine Blathers coming down to grab a bite, read a book. It was a ton of fun to make and I hope you all like it!!


----------



## Taj

toadsworthy said:


> Welcome Weary Interdimensional Travelers!
> Please! Come stay a night or an eternity at the Space Bar
> Where we are indented to serve you​


I love the space portal omg


----------



## biibii

a sleepy night in juniper!


----------



## xara

hoo boy this is uh semi late since it took forever for someone to show up in my campsite LMAO. but this is my celestial campsite - i’ll be adding more zodiac fragments as they become available but uh,,, this is it for now 👁👁


----------



## Arckaniel

lol late entry but here's my campsite! TY for doing this event and making me progress on my own island lol, this area was untouched until this event so glad to participate on this one... Now I gotta wait for the 2nd wave so that I could progress even more ahahahaha


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

My witchy campsite


----------



## Melonyy




----------



## xTech

Here's my finished campsite! It was modelled after Glimwood tangle from sword and shield, hence the many trees and glowing stuff. I had a lot of fun building this, and brainstorming ideas with @pipty and @Saiki Kusuo you're both the best <3, so thank you so much for making this event and inspiring me to actually build something nice for once! I do get this horrible feeling that something, or someone is watching me though...


----------



## petrichr

This thread has given me some serious inspo!! My campsite is kinda just chilling next to my fruit orchard and because I don't bother collecting fruit anymore I .. kinda forgot about it. :/


----------



## Sheep Villager

_
Welcome to the Entomology camp! Spend your summer away by listening to the cicadas cry, tending to bees and observing the fascinating world of termites! Maybe you'll even discover a new species during your stay... who knows? Of course research isn't mandatory and you're free to just roam the woods and take a dip in the river. This location is rated five stars by lazy villagers! ... and has been almost burnt down by snooties at least once. After the incident we make sure to check that our fire extinguishers are functional. I swear our campsite is very professional. Please don't leave.

_

This contest finally got me to finish my campsite. I think I will eventually get customs paths going, but I didn't have the time to get that done for this event. This is also my first time posting any footage of my island since I'm a very reclusive person so I hope everyone enjoys it and isn't too harsh. I know it's a bit cluttered but that's just my way of decorating.​


----------



## DaCoSim

Sorry for the slight blur. Had to take the pic with my phone!


----------



## NuttyS

Sheep Villager said:


> _
> Welcome to the Entomology camp! Spend your summer away by listening to the cicadas cry, tending to bees and observing the fascinating world of termites! Maybe you'll even discover a new species during your stay... who knows? Of course research isn't mandatory and you're free to just roam the woods and take a dip in the river. This location is rated five stars by lazy villagers! ... and has been almost burnt down by snooties at least once. After the incident we make sure to check that our fire extinguishers are functional. I swear our campsite is very professional. Please don't leave.
> 
> _
> 
> This contest finally got me to finish my campsite. I think I will eventually get customs paths going, but I didn't have the time to get that done for this event. This is also my first time posting any footage of my island since I'm a very reclusive person so I hope everyone enjoys it and isn't too harsh. I know it's a bit cluttered but that's just my way of decorating.​


When can I come and stay?!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

:0 where did all the campers go?


----------



## marieheiwa

here’s mine! the idea is a tropical campsite near the beach where you can relax and go surfing. surfboard off screen haha.


----------



## Daisies

this is my campsite  it’s right towards the back of the island so it feels more secluded and is surrounded with cedar trees!
There’s more on the lower tier- there’s a nature trail with a picnic area and a mini garden etc.
I’m mostly happy with it, it could do with some more furniture but there’s not much more space!


----------



## classically.trained




----------



## Cosmic-chan

Alright..after days of being nervous I'mma finally submit mine! Welcome to Saboria's magical girl camp where anyone can become a magical girl! Boy, girl, in between, neither, both doesn't matter! We're accepting new new members everyday! Are you ready to become a magical girl? (Oh and by the way yes that is a star shaped pond on the right. My terraforming skills were tested with that one!)


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Couldn't get it close to anywhere all in so I chose to highlight my little lake at the campsite instead


----------



## Megannn_

LambdaDelta said:


> my quaint little campsite


how do you get in there lol


----------



## mogyay

hello my name is mog and i'm addicted to the colour yellow and bees 

i don't think that the campers should just get a free stay at my beautiful island so i like to imagine they are being forced to work on my bee farm


----------



## Mairmalade

You have 24 hours to submit your campsite!  *Wave one ends on July 25 at 12:00 p.m. EST*

Staff will need a few months days to decide on their favorites. You can expect that announcement midweek next week.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I guess there was too many good entries! Ooooh the waiting is gonna look kill me! I was hoping for the winners to be announced by Sunday aaaah good luck everyone! May my magic grant you with a win!


----------



## Emolga59




----------



## brysonkunz

Here is my campsite! I hope it’s ok that I have two photos!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This is purely for participation points.  I was planning on developing my campsite last, so I had no idea where to start for this.  Instead, I more or less recreated what it looked like for a good while before I flattened out my island (minus being surrounded by water).


----------



## Taj

mogyay said:


> hello my name is mog and i'm addicted to the colour yellow and bees
> 
> i don't think that the campers should just get a free stay at my beautiful island so i like to imagine they are being forced to work on my bee farm


Please whisper me your secrets


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bruh why is everyone's campsite better than mine? I wish I include my star pond more..


----------



## Biyaya

Not very fancy, but I want that blue shell.


----------



## Venn

I waited until I got a camper so I could take a pic. Thanks Static for coming near the end, lol. 
I wanted to make my campsite as natural and simple as possible with plenty of room surrounding it. 
And yes, that is a stump being used as a chair at the table with the book.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Here is my campsite in the mountains.


----------



## Autbird

My campsite. It's tucked away and cozy. <3 I got lucky and somebody was camping today too! c:


----------



## EpicDoodle

joining in kinda late oops :'D I've just recently gotten back into acnh and the forums after taking a small break, so it was great to see this event being held!
here's my simple campsite:



but after seeing everyone else's pretty campsites, it's making me wanna redecorate mine ahaha :'D


----------



## Mairmalade

brysonkunz said:


> View attachment 291373
> View attachment 291374Here is my campsite! I hope it’s ok that I have two photos!


@brysonkunz Please let me know which of these photos you would like to use as your entry!


----------



## Shyria

Here's my campsite! 

(I'm struggling to post it using imgur... Please help and sorry if it's inconvenient 

GOT IT!)


----------



## brysonkunz

Probably the first one


----------



## Mairmalade

brysonkunz said:


> Probably the first one


 You got it! (that's the one I used as your placeholder too so great minds think alike)


----------



## brysonkunz

Milky star said:


> Bruh why is everyone's campsite better than mine? I wish I include my star pond more..


Yours is beautiful


----------



## Cosmic-chan

brysonkunz said:


> Yours is beautiful


Awwww thank you!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Here is mine! I created a "science camp" for my island where residents can come learn about the creatures living around them. My campsite is spread out vertically down my beach, I wish I could submit more than one pic!


----------



## Hobowire

sleepydreepy said:


> Here is mine! I created a "science camp" for my island where residents can come learn about the creatures living around them. My campsite is spread out vertically down my beach, I wish I could submit more than one pic!
> 
> View attachment 291584



learn and burn.  I'm down.


----------



## ~Kilza~

My campsite isn't all that exciting, but hey, participation is still good:


----------



## KittenNoir

Campsite at COSA BELLA ISLAND 

The fire pit for keeping guests warm during the winter nights
Lots of flowers lovely roses and hyacinths
Massive pine trees for a forest vibe
Bamboo and bamboo decor
Located next to the beach for fishing or a swim





I am sorry for the edit I was having problems uploading the picture
I just hope this counts as a participation


----------



## wearebap

my campsite is a little odd and out of the box


----------



## Dim

Just one pic eh? Mine area is a little big for that but oh well lol





Never intended to make it look... extraordinary but it is a nice spot as it's the very north of my island and on a cliff. A few camping and picnic furniture here and there along with a path that's actually symmetrical as they have two inclines (log stairs) that aren't shown. I also have my waterfall along with a river to catch mountain fish. Everyone's here looks amazing a lot better though lmao


----------



## Luxen

I planned to move my campsite to lower ground (it's on the 2nd tier) and have a bridge or two connecting to it from both the beach and the main island itself, but since that would take a couple of days to move/build and terraform past the deadline, I opted to build a small stargazing/observation deck instead. (After cleaning up part of the flower invasion, because those things have overrun certain parts of my island, haha.) Supplies/storage can be (barely) seen at the bottom left, meanwhile the sauna (that's in need of a complete makeover) is off-screen to the right.


----------



## Feferily

Here it is! Isn't the best but I'm late to the party, haha!


----------



## digimon

here’s my entry! it isn’t very extravagant but it’s a humble spot on my island where you can enjoy the nice sea breeze and study local wildlife on the island  photo was taken at my favourite time of day! (the lighting at 5:30am is *chef’s kiss* exquisite)


----------



## psiJordan

Here’s mine, not a whole lot since I’ve been putting all my focus on other parts of the town


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Here's my campsite! I thought I would keep it more simple, and I like how it turned out! I have a little picnic table on the beach in front, but it wouldn't fit ;~;


----------



## PVoil




----------



## duckyducky

･:*+.\(( °ω° ))/.:+ somewhere in the forest


----------



## Peachtree53

Here's my entry! Doesn't that starry sky and dark ambiance make you wanna snuggle up by the fire and toast marshmallows?


----------



## mitfy

glad i caught this before it ended! this motivated me to fix up my overgrown campsite 





(unseen in the bottom right under the tree is the campsite sign!)


----------



## Mayor Moon

I was on the fence all week about my campsite and then I got a camper, and saw it as a sign to just get it done! It’s kinda blurry, but the blue box is a radio, and a picnic basket is behind it. I put the picnic blanket pattern on a cushion so you can actually sit on it! I also love my Mrs. Flamingo and tried to blend her in as well as I could!


----------



## Lavamaize

Here is mine!




     For my campsite, I tried to capture a bit of a USA West Coast vibe along with a Rural Backcountry vibe. For the West Coast vibe, I went with pine trees along with blue, green, and black flowers to capture the lushness of the west coats in addition of lots of plants, bushes. Also, I incorporated an opening the back of the campground that leads to some rocks over looking the ocean to further give the campsite more of a West Costal Forestry feel as well as waterfalls and a little lake. To incorporate the Rural Backcountry feel I added the dirt paths and wood furniture to imitate using the natural resources a campsite offers. In addition, I added barbed wire fences to give it more a rural feel as well as an old water pump. Lastly, I made a wildfire risk sign to incorporate some uniqueness into my build. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mayor Moon

Lavamaize said:


> Here is mine!
> View attachment 291687
> 
> For my campsite, I tried to capture a bit of a USA West Coast vibe along with a Rural Backcountry vibe. For the West Coast vibe, I went with pine trees along with blue, green, and black flowers to capture the lushness of the west coats in addition of lots of plants, bushes. Also, I incorporated an opening the back of the campground that leads to some rocks over looking the ocean to further give the campsite more of a West Costal Forestry feel as well as waterfalls and a little lake. To incorporate the Rural Backcountry feel I added the dirt paths and wood furniture to imitate using the natural resources a campsite offers. In addition, I added barbed wire fences to give it more a rural feel as well as an old water pump. Lastly, I made a wildfire risk sign to incorporate some uniqueness into my build. Hope you enjoy!


I love yours so much! I honestly want to camp there


----------



## Meira




----------



## Kit.Kat




----------



## FireNinja1

i'm blue da ba dee daba die


----------



## Holla

Here’s mine. It’s simple but I like it, it has a nice little woodsy theme with the trees and flowers. It’s on its own little isolated cliff away from all the hubbub (not that you can tell from this image haha). You can’t see it in the picture but I have a natural ramp leading up to my “camping cliff” on the left side of the campsite sign. It has nice water access for fishing, a campfire for marshmallow roasting and of course a telescope for viewing the beautiful night sky.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

My campsite currently. The 'theme' is sort of survival and living off the land. Don't mind the model he guards the place


----------



## Plume

I used to camp riverside with my family in Massachusetts! This was an attempt to recreate that environment, folding chairs and all.


----------



## BalloonFight

There are so many amazing entries for this contest! Here's my current campsite.


----------



## Serabee

MyLifeIsCake said:


> My campsite currently. The 'theme' is sort of survival and living off the land. Don't mind the model he guards the place
> 
> View attachment 291708



The "survival" theme is making that anatomical model all kinds of disturbing 

EDIT- just noticed the smaller note, I bet he does a good job


----------



## Ossiran

Not the fanciest, but I thought it'd work.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Serabee said:


> The "survival" theme is making that anatomical model all kinds of disturbing
> 
> EDIT- just noticed the smaller note, I bet he does a good job


Gotta do what you gotta do in the wild.

Seriously just thought it'd be funny to put there, but it does give off Walking Dead vibes


----------



## Mayor Moon

SHOOT  I just did the pocket camp promo and figured out that’s how y’all were getting the campsite sign. I feel like such an idiot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

MyLifeIsCake said:


> My campsite currently. The 'theme' is sort of survival and living off the land. Don't mind the model he guards the place
> 
> View attachment 291708


I love that theming! You seem to be ahead of me in development of a campsite, however...plus your “guard” is a bit unsettling lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Mayor Moon said:


> SHOOT  I just did the pocket camp promo and figured out that’s how y’all were getting the campsite sign. I feel like such an idiot


I literally did that yesterday lmao!! You're not alone


----------



## Red Cat

Here is my campsite that I obviously put a ton of time and effort into. Fun fact: I found the camp stove in a balloon while I was making my campsite.



Spoiler: 75 TBT please


----------



## Piggleton

Here’s my waterfront campsite!


----------



## cucumberzest

Hmm, took me a while to figure out if I wanted the photo to be during the golden hour or during the night. Didn't try morning, but I'm happy with the night decision since the hue goes better with the snow. The evening was just too bright.

_Welcome to the Tortellini campsite, dear guest. Even with Jack Frost nipping at your nose, you can still stay cozy during such chilly nights by the low warmth from the hearth. While taking a load off, look up towards the twinkling sky and immerse yourself in the sounds surrounding you. What was once seemingly still and quiet will be filled with the soft roars of the numerous small waterfalls, the faint crackles of the hearth's burning wood, and a whisper of gentle waves performing their rhythmic dance in the near distance. With such beautiful clear skies like tonight, you might even see a shooting star soar overhead. Slowly breath in that frigid air tinged with water and smokey undertones while you close your eyes and relax as you make a wish on a meteoroid's final dying light._


----------



## BluebearL

I do have a shot of my actual campsite but I think this campsite setting is a little more interesting. Ty for this event!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

(Just to clarify this is my first and only entry)


----------



## kikotoot

We're all about "glamping" on DawnShore!

(I took the picture of the switch screen with my phone and couldn't find a way to not get the bars or excessive glare so went with the bars, but the photo is unedited!)


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is about as good as I can get it. I know I can improve on it, but i'm tired and really want to rest on this. But boy it was interesting making.​


----------



## dino

pachira isle's alien quorum campsite is open for all intergalactic travel and lodging effective immediately.
* please use your designated landing platforms and respect all animate objects. all alien species welcome. enjoy your stellar stay, stasis & sleep tight, don't let the tanukis bite *


----------



## Keka.San

This is my Fairy Fountain Campsite


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

super late but here's my campsite!

campers whom fate decides to bring to hope haven's shores can enjoy a nice relaxing soak in our sakura onsen, or have a bit of tea while staying warm and cozy under the kotatsu <3


----------



## Flyffel

My entry!! I finally tackled the area I haven't designed yet for this contest! I wanted to make a mountain & riverside campsite, really pleased with how it turned out!  (Ofc including my signature Mom's Plushie!)


----------



## Blink.

before i forget because it ends at 6AM my time. campgrounds includes the trail, thank goodness it fit in picture ;~;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Here is my entry. :3 Which I barely remembered to take before completely flattening my island to do some more exciting things now that I've gotten a better handle (and more patience) for terraforming. XD Love seeing everyone's unique spin on the campsite!


----------



## Duckling

Here is my campsite! I wanted to give it the “camping feel” while also adding some cool tropical vibes (to fit with my tropically themed island)! Overall I’m really happy with how it come out! I decided to keep the tent out of the image as I really enjoy this angle  I also used tree branches and fruit to decorate!



Spoiler



Here is a version (of the same image) that makes it easier to see the details (although it’s sideways) THIS IS NOT AN EXTRA IMAGE! It’s literally the same image turned sideways! I hope that’s allowed!


----------



## Rubombee

Here we go, I submit just in time :'D
Mine's pretty much just a mess, cause I hadn't decorated _at all_ over there, twas just the campsite (that I put next to Erik's house cause he's nice and I thought he'd be a good neighbor for anyone coming coming). So just for this contest, I went and had fun with my mess xD
I'm aiming for blue shell anyway. Oh, and the cicadas are evening ones, they're here for atmosphere purposes cause they make the best noise!


----------



## faerie

Here is my entry   Everyone's campsites look amazing!!


----------



## sunnybear526

Me and my sister @Paquino campsite creation on the island of H..


----------



## Miharu

Camping with these adorable soot sprites


----------



## Kadori

Yay I'm so happy i just saw this! I haven't been on tbt in a while. Glad I'm able to participate ^^ My campsite is pretty simple :>


----------



## Halloqueen

Unfortunately I couldn't fit the full scale of the woods surrounding the campsite due to how the camera movement and angles work, but fit as much as I could.

I had fun constructing the scenery over the course of the past week. This section of my island had been sort of barren other than the tent itself, so I appreciate this build event giving me incentive to beautify it a bit.








Now, who wants some marshmallows?


----------



## Rio_

I didn't have a camping area set up before this, and I am a procrastinator, so last minute decorating woooooo!


----------



## Trundle

My campsite is pretty basic since I just unlocked it on my second island, but figured I would submit it anyway


----------



## Zerous

my winter camp


----------



## SarahSays

Hi there - sorry for the late entry!

My island is Disney themed, so I thought no one would better oversee the campsite than Pocahontas!


----------



## airpeaches

My campsite was torn down because I've been rehauling my island, and it took me til today to put it back up so I could take a picture of it  All of these submissions are so comfy! I love seeing everyone's campsites 



Edit: oop, I edited the text of my message not my picture! Hope that doesnt mess up my submission or disqualify it. Sorry!


----------



## Azrael

My campsite is a cozy little spot with waterfalls to help visitors sleep at night.


----------



## Lancelot

Glamping babbbbyyyy








Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz

My town 


Spoiler


----------



## Hanami

My campsite which is loosely inspired by a home I encountered in a Portuguese island! It's nestled in the cliffs and it's by the ocean and a small river. The top left cliff features a stargazing & birdwatching area and the top right cliff features an outdoor bath & shower.
I enjoyed making this. Thanks for the event!!


----------



## Mairmalade

Last chance to submit your island's camping spot! 

Final reminder that *wave one* will be ending in *just under two hours* at 12:00 p.m. EST today - where did the week go? Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Mairmalade said:


> Last chance to submit your island's camping spot!
> 
> Final reminder that *wave one* will be ending in *just under two hours* at 12:00 p.m. EST today - where did the week go? Happy Saturday everyone!



Any idea when we can expect wave two? Is it going to start immediately when this closes or after the staff has done judging for wave one?

Sorry if this isn't the thread to ask about this. ​


----------



## Mairmalade

Sheep Villager said:


> Any idea when we can expect wave two? Is it going to start immediately when this closes or after the staff has done judging for wave one?
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the thread to ask about this. ​


We want to give everyone enough time to view and vote on their favorites so the results of wave one and the beginning of wave two will be released later next week (aiming for Thursday and Friday respectively).


----------



## justina

Very simple lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could not get the glare from my phones camera to go away I’m sorry


----------



## Lightspring

Everyone’s campsite looks great! I believe I’m a little too late as it’s ending in almost an hour lol.

For wave 2, will there be more pink seashell collectibles given out or maybe a new one?


----------



## xTech

Lightspring said:


> Everyone’s campsite looks great! I believe I’m a little too late as it’s ending in almost an hour lol.


Hi, while I have no answer to your main question, I'd highly recommend sharing a picture of your campsite! No matter how decorated it is, even just a photo of a plain campsite would count as participation and net you a blue shell! (assuming you take part in the next event too)


----------



## amylase




----------



## Dio

Finally finished my empire-class Fire Nation battle ship “campsite”, I can die now.

Hi @pipty @xTech


----------



## lexa7

Hello! Coming in with a last minute entry of my desert/beach archeological campsite!


----------



## Crash

i'm cutting it real close here lol but here's petrichor's campsite!! it was so hard to get an angle that captured everything ;-;


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay here it is, my campsite without my little character in the picture. My town is a huge WIP rn and I haven't been playing NH alot lately, so everythin is still messy. Eventually I'm going to relocate it so it looks more like the little NPC camping spots from Breath of the Wiold with a big cauldron for cooking and a little fire to sit by to pass the time.


----------



## Lancelot

Saiki Kusuo said:


> Finally finished my empire-class Fire Nation battle ship “campsite”, I can die now.
> 
> Hi @pipty @xTech
> 
> View attachment 291920



Oh my god


----------



## llamita

Hi everyone - good morning from space camp! The forecast is beautiful and today's launch simulation is authorized in 3...2...1...


----------



## Xeleron

Saiki Kusuo said:


> Finally finished my empire-class Fire Nation battle ship “campsite”, I can die now.
> 
> Hi @pipty @xTech
> 
> View attachment 291920


I see Fire Nation is getting ready to attack


----------



## eko

Wander into your local ominous _(and very likely haunted)_ campsite today! 🏕

super late entry because i was out of the loop and had very bad luck getting a camper


----------



## Dio

Xeleron said:


> I see Fire Nation is getting ready to attack


Not right now they’re not, I’m trying to stay awake to see the last entries I just started this at 4am I’m actually dying


----------



## Treeleaf




----------



## Mairmalade

After a week of amazing camping retreats, *wave one *of TBT's Summer Build Event has officially ended with OVER 250 entries (wow!)  Thank you once again for sharing your spots with us!

Staff voting will begin later today with the results and wave two beginning later next week. Prizes will also be distributed after the winner announcements. Stay tuned! ❤


----------



## Mairmalade

Have you been having sweet dreams in your campsite?

We're excited to announce our winners for wave one of TBT's Summer Build Event! There were a total of *279 entries* and *nine staff members *voted for their *top 20 favorite campsites. *We've compiled the votes and selected the *top 14. *With so many amazing campsites, it took some extra time to view them all! 

Our 14 winners will receive the beautiful pink shell collectible:






*Amilee




cucumberzest




eko




JSS




Larsi




lieryl




Luxsama




mogyay




Monkey D Luffy




punctuallyAbsent




Rosetti




Rosie977




Sheep Villager




Zane


*​
All eligible entries will receive 75 participation bells. You will be able to view this transaction in your *Transaction log.*

*As of 4:18 p.m. EST, prizes have been sent!*

If you do not receive them by then, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff* board so we may look into it with you.



Spoiler: Entry List



mewto28
Sharksheep
Imbri
Megannn_
Rosie977
Alicia
Darcy94x
smolderingskies
Oldtimer
Snowifer
Aliya
President Lerina Cute
LOEY
Pintuition
kiwikenobi
Nougat
Xeleron
Aromatisse
oak
charlie_moo_
Jacob
Your Local Wild Child
mayor-brooke
Theoneandonlymegan
Mary
Shinjukuwu
Hobowire
stickymice
SirSean
LilBabyDelirium
nerfeddude
Serabee
wanderlust//
Damniel
Bcat
RubyandSapphire
azurill
ellienoise
NefariousKing
neoqueenserenity
Pyoopi
xSuperMario64x
TaylaJade
pipty
Rosch
jazzygoat
eggie_
Reneezombie
Oldcatlady
The Pennifer
John Wick
Hydrangea028
Amilee
Kattea
Prim Rose
Nicole.
JellyBeans
Aronthaer
JSS
Fleshy
Mikaiah
IonicKarma
Oddloop
v a p o r w a v e
GEEBRASS
Pupperina
Bluesaphiria
chocosongee
loveclove
Larsi
BungoTheElf
-Zora-
Mick
jihux
Skunk
Asarena
Le Ham
mayortiffany
river
Antonio
Zane
noonpuppy
A l y s s a
twinkletoes
nageki
Luxsama
Izuku Midoriya
rianne
Corndoggy
Fenix
MasterM64
LambdaDelta
amemome
UwU Dami
SmrtLilCookie
daisyy
Noctis
sheilaa
Valzed
MissPink
CaramelCookie
Artemis.29
Chloe-Auroura
Lcookie
Karmahri
duckykate
Brun2166
Stacie
lPeachy
guav@
DubiousDelphine
Clockwise
sleepserum
Yujian
Lanstar
Tinkeringbell
seliph
xxTomxx
Hikari
craftyshack
Ironheart
LittleMissPanda
marshallows
Stella-Io
Ace Marvel
thedragmeme
Swiftest_Dreams
niconii
thoraofasgard
hestu
Barney
litilravnur
eudialyte
Allytria
milkie
Opal
NuttyS
Naekoya
corlee1289
JellyLu
Sidney
justalittlemad
DawnAri
turtleyawesome55
QueenOpossum
Namaka
BetsySundrop
allybishop
Catharina266
voltairenism
fruitwreath
XCourt560x
jo_electric
cicely
xiheeet
carollei
Sami913
Magnolia_
Late Night Thoughts
Zakira
leif_the_sloth
Hedgehugs
Heyden
skarmoury
Jules
fennekins
lieryl
Taj
charicharn
windwake-me-up-inside
Verecund
Millysaurusrexjr
courtxh
cocoacat
OswinOswald
p e p p e r
SandiBeaches
Mercedes
Aniras
Coach
amye.miller
Linyin
biksoka
Farfle_Productions
99xyx
kayleee
hzl
Snowesque
xlisapisa
Saltyy
Rosetti
lissiecat
toadsworthy
Cadbberry
biibii
xara
Arckaniel
xXSweetChaosXx
Melonyy
xTech
petrichr
Sheep Villager
DaCoSim
SinnerTheCat
marieheiwa
Daisies
classically.trained
Milky star
pawpatrolbab
mogyay
Emolga59
ThatOneMarshalFangirl
Soti
Ansel
TykiButterfree
Autbird
EpicDoodle
Shyria
brysonkunz
pizzabutts
sleepydreepy
~Kilza~
KittenNoir
wearebap
Nox
Luxen
Feferily
digimon
psiJordan
*The Oakboro Mayor*
PVoil
duckyducky
Peachtree53
mitfy
Mayor Moon
Lavamaize
Meira
Kit.Kat
FireNinja1
Holla
MyLifeIsCake
Plume
BalloonFight
Ossiran
Red Cat
Piggleton
cucumberzest
BluebearL
kikotoot
Paperboy012305
dino
Keka.San
punctuallyAbsent
Flyffel
Blink.
TheSillyPuppy
bubblebabies
Rubombee
faerie
sunnybear526
Paquino
Miharu
Kadori
Halloqueen
Makoto
Trundle
Believe_In_Kittens
SarahSays
airpeaches
Azrael
Monkey D Luffy
Dinosaurz
Hanami
justina
amylase
aperez714
Crash
llamita
eko
Treeleaf



Thank you for joining us for the first wave! We're excited to see you in the next one tomorrow! 

And remember: if you enter both wave one and wave two, you'll earn the blue summer shell collectible below:





❤​


----------



## Hobowire

congrats!


----------



## sunset_succulent

they’re all so beautiful


----------



## Serabee

Congrats to all the winners! They're all so cool  Honestly, I didn't envy staff's job, there were SO MANY awesome entries I wouldn't have been able to pick!

And I'm super excited to see the second wave


----------



## oak

Congrats to all the winners! All great designs.


----------



## Roxxy

Amazing entries, congratulations to winners


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Congrats to all the winners! There are so many creative people in this community. :3 The judges must have had a tough time narrowing down this list. 

So hyped to see wave 2!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats, and good play everyone!

Wonder what the next event will be.

(Not to be salty, but I probably would have won if I actually had the time to work on my campsite more. But it was too late I had to send it as is.)


----------



## ecstasy

OMG CONGRATS!! AND SHOUTOUT TO @Rosie977 YOURE AN AMAZING FRIEND


----------



## Ananas Dragon

HOLDD UP ROSIE977

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

AAAAA SHE WON HOLY CRAP @Rosie977


----------



## Skunk

So many good entries    congrats to everyone! can't wait for waaaave 2!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

no but seriously rosie977 :0000


----------



## Toska

Congrats to everybody! They all look beautiful! <3


----------



## Halloqueen

Congratulations to all of the winners! 

Looking forward to Wave 2 rolling in tomorrow.


----------



## litilravnur

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Trundle

Congrats everyone! Excited to see what Wave 2 will look like


----------



## Magnolia_

Congratulations to the winners! The creativity in our community is seriously next level, it’s so cool  This competition was so much fun though, I’m looking forward to Wave 2!


----------



## mogyay

omg i'm rly glad i stayed up a little later   i'm rly happy, so many inspiring camps! can't wait for round 2! congrats to all the winners! and ty for hosting!

happy happy


----------



## Rosie977

What no way! i don't even know what to say ahhh

I loved the event and seeing everyones campsites! Congrats everyone else, thanks so much, and I can't wait for wave 2!


----------



## Alicia

Congrats to the winners! There were a lot of really great campsites, I'm excited to see what the next wave is!


----------



## Snowifer

Congrats to the winners! There were so many lovely campsites <3
I look forward to the next wave


----------



## Lancelot

Ayeeee congrats everyone, and thanks Mairmalade for hosting!


----------



## BungoTheElf

So excited for tomorrow!! and congrats to all the winners, I'm glad to see lots of my favorites up there were also liked by the staff its what they deserve!!!

also... now im curious to know who the other 6 from the rest of the top 20 were LOL


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats to the winners!  All of them were simply fantastic!  

Looking forward to wave two.


----------



## Mairmalade

BungoTheElf said:


> So excited for tomorrow!! and congrats to all the winners, I'm glad to see lots of my favorites up there were also liked by the staff its what they deserve!!!
> 
> also... now im curious to know who the other 6 from the rest of the top 20 were LOL


Oh, this may not have been clear in my post! Each staff member voted for their top 20 favorites. These were then tallied to form a top 14 from the 180 total votes from the nine staff.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Congrats to all the people who had won! My campsite is just at the edge of the beach, it’s so barren at the moment xD


----------



## Larsi

Yes I won!! Thank you all so much  
So excited for wave 2


----------



## Oldtimer

Congratulations to all the winners! The creativity these designs show is just amazing!


----------



## Dio

Congrats to the winners! I’ll be sure to follow the rules next time, it was fun regardless


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Congrats, everyone!!


----------



## Loriii

Congrats to the winners and the people who joined!


----------



## xTech

Congrats to the winners, there were so many good campsites this round, and it was amazing to see all the creativity here! I can't wait to see what the next wave will bring!


----------



## Dunquixote

Congrats winners! I loved seeing everyone’s entries; so much love and thought put into them all  Very inspiring as well.


----------



## loveclove

Congrats everyone!
One question, the pink shells will be distributed for the winners of wave 2 as well right?


----------



## Stella-Io

There were so many lovely campsites, congrats to the winners! Well deserved


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aaaah as I knew I didn't win! Congrats everyone. :3


----------



## skarmoury

YAYYY CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! the winners all had beautiful campsites, very well-deserved indeed


----------



## Blink.

Congratulations!! 
All the campgrounds look great


----------



## Mairmalade

loveclove said:


> Congrats everyone!
> One question, the pink shells will be distributed for the winners of wave 2 as well right?


That's correct! Staff favorites for wave two will also receive the pink shell collectible.


----------



## Karmahri

Congratulations everyone! Everybody's campsites looked great!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mairmalade said:


> That's correct! Staff favorites for wave two will also receive the pink shell collectible.


not that I'll be one of those people, regardless, but out of curiosity: is it possible to win two pink shells or will it operate like fair event prizes, where you can only win one, even if you place for multiple events?

also, grats to all of you


----------



## wanderlust//

LambdaDelta said:


> not that I'll be one of those people, regardless, but out of curiosity: is it possible to win two pink shells or will it operate like fair event prizes, where you can only win one, even if you place for multiple events?
> 
> also, grats to all of you


I wanna know this too lol


----------



## Mairmalade

LambdaDelta said:


> not that I'll be one of those people, regardless, but out of curiosity: is it possible to win two pink shells or will it operate like fair event prizes, where you can only win one, even if you place for multiple events?
> 
> also, grats to all of you


It is possible for a previous winner to win again; however, in this case, they would not get another pink shell.


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats to all the winners, those are some wonderful campsites!


----------



## Corrie

HOW ARE YOU GUYS SO CREATIVE?!??!? 

Well done guys!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> That's correct! Staff favorites for wave two will also receive the pink shell collectible.


Oh heck yeah another chance to enhance my aesthetic!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Congratulations everyone!!! Amazing entries!!  

also mods you misspelt my username in the entry list but that's okay. milkysaurusrexjr sounds good too


----------



## Lavamaize

Congrats to all the winners! I had fun building my entry!


----------



## Mairmalade

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Congratulations everyone!!! Amazing entries!!
> 
> also mods you misspelt my username in the entry list but that's okay. milkysaurusrexjr sounds good too


Not OK and 100% my fault. Thank you for letting me know so I can update that for you.  ❤


----------



## Venn

Congrats! Amazing campsites!


----------



## Antonio

Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## mogyay

is it possible to like enter round 2 but not be nominated LOL, i sound so big headed but i'd be worried i take away a shell from someone who doesn't have one.. i know the chances of winning twice are rly small but it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable esp since i do usually try go hard at events


----------



## Mairmalade

mogyay said:


> is it possible to like enter round 2 but not be nominated LOL, i sound so big headed but i'd be worried i take away a shell from someone who doesn't have one.. i know the chances of winning twice are rly small but it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable esp since i do usually try go hard at events


We celebrate our favorite designs- no one would be 'taking' a shell from anyone. It'd be a shame to put a lot of love and time into something and not have it be rightfully included among everyone.

We wouldn't want to force anything that would make you feel uncomfortable though. Please message us before the end of wave two if you truly wish to remove your future entry from staff voting.


----------



## brysonkunz

Congrats!


----------



## mogyay

Mairmalade said:


> We celebrate our favorite designs- no one would be 'taking' a shell from anyone. It'd be a shame to put a lot of love and time into something and not have it be rightfully included among everyone.
> 
> We wouldn't want to force anything that would make you or anyone else feel uncomfortable though. Please message us before the end of wave two if you truly wish to remove your future entry from staff voting.



yeah i phrased that badly lol, i'm just being hyper sensitive in case someone missed out : ) also probably a little bit over cautious since round 2 isn't even here yet lmaoo! thanks for replying!   ♥


----------



## Cosmic-chan

mogyay said:


> is it possible to like enter round 2 but not be nominated LOL, i sound so big headed but i'd be worried i take away a shell from someone who doesn't have one.. i know the chances of winning twice are rly small but it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable esp since i do usually try go hard at events


Why would you remove yours!? It's amazing..I'm jealous of your skill!


----------



## mogyay

Milky star said:


> Why would you remove yours!? It's amazing..I'm jealous of your skill!



that's rly sweet tysm for ur words! i just meant for round 2 tho haha, i kind of thought that in the small chance that people win again it would mean less chance for others but i may have just misinterpreted the post  ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥  probably unlikely anyways since so many ppl entered


----------



## Cosmic-chan

mogyay said:


> that's rly sweet tysm for ur words! i just meant for round 2 tho haha, i kind of thought that in the small chance that people win again it would mean less chance for others but i may have just misinterpreted the post  ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥  probably unlikely anyways since so many ppl entered


Oh well still don't discount your skills way before the contest starts! A win is a win if your deserve it twice and someone doesn't deserve it either then that's how it is!! It's fair I feel! Don't give up before it starts and don't give up till it's over! And you're welcome! :3


----------



## Jacob

congrats to all you glampers  super nice campsites, i remember the initial shock of seeing all of them myself


----------



## mogyay

i mean if the theme is bees then i'm sorry everyone


----------



## JSS

Oh, wow! Thanks and congrats to the other winners. Shout out to everyone else who participated, there were all kinds of great campsites!!


----------



## Keka.San

Congrats to the winners!!! Also, my name is misspelled in the entry list


----------



## Imbri

Congratulations, everyone. That represents a lot of work!


----------



## Mairmalade

Keka.San said:


> Congrats to the winners!!! Also, my name is misspelled in the entry list


Fixed - thank you!


----------



## Keka.San

Mairmalade said:


> Fixed - thank you!


thankyouuu  <3


----------



## Mayor Moon

holy moly! all of these look stunning! congrats to all the winners


----------



## Mick

...Yup, I definitely should have taken the entire week to work on mine.

Congratulations to everyone who made it


----------



## mitfy

congrats!!!! these are all very lovely campsites


----------



## Amilee

aaah i cant believe i won ;v; congrats to all the winners~
this event inspired me to do my absolute best with my campsite, i cant wait to see what wave 2 is gonna be! <3
thank you for hosting such an amazing event!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Amilee said:


> aaah i cant believe i won ;v; congrats to all the winners~
> this event inspired me to do my absolute best with my campsite, i cant wait to see what wave 2 is gonna be! <3
> thank you for hosting such an amazing event!


Don't act all surprised. Yours was amazing! I was inspired by yours actually! -v-


----------



## Zane

This was exciting to see after the outrageous day I had today :,) <3 Congrats everyone and thanks Mairmalade for hosting!


----------



## xara

congrats to the winners!! looking forward to seeing what wave 2 will be about!


----------



## BalloonFight

Congrats to all of the winners! There were soooo many absolutely incredible entries.  Great choices from the staff!


----------



## xlisapisa

Congrats to all the lovely winners! ~ෆ


----------



## John Wick

Congrats folks!


----------



## Chynna

Congrats to all the winners! Also the entry list has my old username Kishiko as I recently changed it to Prim Rose


----------



## Nougat

Congrats to the winners!

Looking forward to the second round


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Congrats to all the winners!! Wonderful entries ☺ I'm looking forward to the next wave!


----------



## BluebearL

Congrats to the winners! Loving those campsites, if it were possible I'd hire you all to do landscaping on my island  !! Very well deserved. 
Looking forward to wave two.


----------



## niconii

Congrats to all the winners! Can’t wait for the next challenge.


----------



## Amilee

Milky star said:


> Don't act all surprised. Yours was amazing! I was inspired by yours actually! -v-


aah thank you !! im always so critical of myself but your words really make me happy!!


----------



## BetsySundrop

Congratulations to the winners! Amazing campsite designs!


----------



## NuttyS

Congrats all!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I briefly had the chance to see the winners announcement before I had to go yesterday and it's been over 12 hours and I still can't believe I won. I almost didn't enter the contest since it took so much courage from me but man am I happy I got over that hurdle. I guess it's not so bad stepping out of your comfort zone every now and then.

Anyway enough talking about me, congratulations to all the other winners too!

 I can't wait for wave 2!​


----------



## lana.

Congratulations winners!


----------



## charicharn

Congratulations!! to all the winners.  So many wonderful campsites


----------



## Ossiran

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy congrats to all the winners, hoping to participate in wave 2 <3


----------



## airpeaches

Congratulations winners! I saw so many cool campsites when I looked through the entries, everyone is so talented!  Excited to see what the challenge is for wave 2!


----------



## Eevees

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Congrats to all the winners, great choices! Bring on the second wave


----------



## Arckaniel

Congrats to the winners! There were a lot of amazing designs so it must've been tough for them to decide! Really excited for wave 2, I'm so readyyy lol


----------



## milkie

im so late but omg congrats to the winners sobs im happy im still gonna get the blue shell as the first in my line up


----------



## _Rainy_

Aww congrats!!


----------



## azurill

Congratulations to all the winners . So many amazing campsites.


----------



## eko

This was my first TBT event so it's really exciting being featured, thank you!  
Also everyone's campsites are so pretty!! I'm especially fond of the winter and beach themes, they look so beautiful <3


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations to all the winners! Enjoy your anticipated lovely pink shell collectible 
The campsites all looked amazing! 
I really love camping in real life so this has created in me an intense desire to go camping which sadly, I cannot do this year in our Covid environment ... I really love all the campsites that have a nighttime theme because that’s my favourite time when camping ... sitting around the campfire And looking up at the stars ️


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

congratulations to all the winners !!

i only just saw this lol, can't believe i actually won


----------



## Rosch

CONGRATUMALATIONS to all the winners!!!


----------



## zenni

wow I'm gonna bookmark this for future reference :0


----------



## r a t

Congrats to everyone!!! All of the entries were amazing, I can’t wait to see what people create for wave 2!


----------



## Mairmalade

Our laid-back friend Pascal has officially sent out your 75 participation bells for entering wave one! You'll see this in your* Transaction Log. *

For staff favorites - your Pink Summer Shell has also been delivered to your *Inventory*. You may mark it as 'Active' to add it to your collectible lineup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please join us for wave two *HERE*



Spoiler: Entry List Pings



@mewto28
@Sharksheep
@Imbri
@Megannn_
@Rosie977
@Alicia
@Darcy94x
@smolderingskies
@Oldtimer
@Snowifer
@Aliya
@President Lerina Cute
@LOEY
@Pintuition
@kiwikenobi
@Nougat
@Xeleron
@Aromatisse
@oak
@charlie_moo_
@Jacob
@Your Local Wild Child
@mayor-brooke
@Theoneandonlymegan
@Mary
@Shinjukuwu
@Hobowire
@stickymice
@SirSean
@LilBabyDelirium
@nerfeddude
@Serabee
@wanderlust//
@Damniel
@Bcat
@RubyandSapphire
@azurill
@ellienoise
@NefariousKing
@neoqueenserenity
@Pyoopi
@xSuperMario64x
@TaylaJade
@pipty
@Rosch
@jazzygoat
@eggie_
@Reneezombie
@Oldcatlady
@The Pennifer
@John Wick
@Hydrangea028
@Amilee
@Kattea
@Prim Rose
@Nicole.
@JellyBeans
@Aronthaer
@JSS
@Fleshy
@Mikaiah
@IonicKarma
@Oddloop
@v a p o r w a v e
@GEEBRASS
@Pupperina
@Bluesaphiria
@chocosongee
@loveclove
@Larsi
@BungoTheElf
@-Zora-
@Mick
@jihux
@Skunk
@Asarena
@Le Ham
@mayortiffany
@river
@Antonio
@Zane
@noonpuppy
@A l y s s a
@twinkletoes
@nageki
@Luxsama
@Izuku Midoriya
@rianne
@Corndoggy
@Fenix
@MasterM64
@LambdaDelta
@amemome
@UwU Dami
@SmrtLilCookie
@daisyy
@Noctis
@sheilaa
@Valzed
@MissPink
@CaramelCookie
@Artemis.29
@Chloe-Auroura
@LCookie
@Karmahri
@duckykate
@Brun2166
@Stacie
@lPeachy
@guav@
@DubiousDelphine
@Clockwise
@sleepserum
@Yujian
@Lanstar
@Tinkeringbell
@seliph
@xxTomxx
@Hikari
@craftyshack
@Ironheart
@LittleMissPanda
@marshallows
@Stella-Io
@Ace Marvel
@thedragmeme
@Swiftest_Dreams
@niconii
@thoraofasgard
@hestu
@Barney
@litilravnur
@eudialyte
@Allytria
@milkie
@Opal
@NuttyS
@Naekoya
@corlee1289
@JellyLu
@Sidney
@justalittlemad
@DawnAri
@turtleyawesome55
@QueenOpossum
@Namaka
@BetsySundrop
@allybishop
@Catharina266
@voltairenism
@fruitwreath
@Xcourt560x
@jo_electric
@cicely
@xiheeet
@carollei
@Sami913
@Magnolia_
@Late Night Thoughts
@Zakira
@leif_the_sloth
@Hedgehugs
@Heyden
@skarmoury
@Jules
@fennekins
@lieryl
@Taj
@charicharn
@windwake-me-up-inside
@Verecund
@Millysaurusrexjr
@courtxh
@cocoacat
@OswinOswald
@p e p p e r
@SandiBeaches
@Mercedes
@Aniras
@Coach
@amye.miller
@Linyin
@biksoka
@Farfle_Productions
@99xyx
@kayleee
@hzl
@Snowesque
@xlisapisa
@Saltyy
@Rosetti
@lissiecat
@toadsworthy
@Cadbberry
@biibii
@xara
@Arckaniel
@xXSweetChaosXx
@Melonyy
@xTech
@petrichr
@Sheep Villager
@DaCoSim
@SinnerTheCat
@marieheiwa
@Daisies
@classically.trained
@Milky star
@pawpatrolbab
@mogyay
@Emolga59
@ThatOneMarshalFangirl
@Soti
@Ansel
@TykiButterfree
@Autbird
@EpicDoodle
@Shyria
@brysonkunz
@pizzabutts
@sleepydreepy
@~Kilza~
@KittenNoir
@wearebap
@Nox
@Luxen
@Feferily
@digimon
@psiJordan
@*The Oakboro Mayor*
@PVoil
@duckyducky
@Peachtree53
@mitfy
@Mayor Moon
@Lavamaize
@Meira
@Kit.Kat
@FireNinja1
@Holla
@MyLifeIsCake
@Plume
@BalloonFight
@Ossiran
@Red Cat
@Piggleton
@cucumberzest
@BluebearL
@kikotoot
@Paperboy012305
@dino
@Keka.San
@punctuallyAbsent
@Flyffel
@Blink.
@TheSillyPuppy
@bubblebabies
@Rubombee
@faerie
@sunnybear526
@Paquino
@Miharu
@Kadori
@Halloqueen
@Makoto
@Trundle
@Believe_In_Kittens
@SarahSays
@airpeaches
@Azrael
@Monkey D Luffy
@Dinosaurz
@Hanami
@justina
@amylase
@aperez714
@Crash
@llamita
@eko
@Treeleaf



If you did not receive your bells, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff *board. Thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oooh so that's where the 75 tbt came from! Thank you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Thank you so much! It was a really fun, cute event!


----------



## Lancelot

Thanks for the prizes!


----------



## Larsi

Yaaay got the shell and bells. Thanks so much


----------



## Darcy94x

Ahhh the pink shells are so pretty congrats guys! Need to work twice as hard on my outdoor cafe!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well well, thank you.

I hope to do well in this next wave.


----------



## Dim

Mairmalade said:


> Our laid-back friend Pascal has officially sent out your 75 participation bells for entering wave one! You'll see this in your*Transaction Log. *
> 
> For staff favorites - your Pink Summer Shell has also been delivered to your *Inventory*. You may mark it as 'Active' to add it to your collectible lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join us for wave two *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry List Pings
> 
> 
> 
> @mewto28
> @Sharksheep
> @Imbri
> @Megannn_
> @Rosie977
> @Alicia
> @Darcy94x
> @smolderingskies
> @Oldtimer
> @Snowifer
> @Aliya
> @President Lerina Cute
> @LOEY
> @Pintuition
> @kiwikenobi
> @Nougat
> @Xeleron
> @Aromatisse
> @oak
> @charlie_moo_
> @Jacob
> @Your Local Wild Child
> @mayor-brooke
> @Theoneandonlymegan
> @Mary
> @Shinjukuwu
> @Hobowire
> @stickymice
> @SirSean
> @LilBabyDelirium
> @nerfeddude
> @Serabee
> @wanderlust//
> @Damniel
> @Bcat
> @RubyandSapphire
> @azurill
> @ellienoise
> @NefariousKing
> @neoqueenserenity
> @Pyoopi
> @xSuperMario64x
> @TaylaJade
> @pipty
> @Rosch
> @jazzygoat
> @eggie_
> @Reneezombie
> @Oldcatlady
> @The Pennifer
> @John Wick
> @Hydrangea028
> @Amilee
> @Kattea
> @Prim Rose
> @Nicole.
> @JellyBeans
> @Aronthaer
> @JSS
> @Fleshy
> @Mikaiah
> @IonicKarma
> @Oddloop
> @v a p o r w a v e
> @GEEBRASS
> @Pupperina
> @Bluesaphiria
> @chocosongee
> @loveclove
> @Larsi
> @BungoTheElf
> @-Zora-
> @Mick
> @jihux
> @Skunk
> @Asarena
> @Le Ham
> @mayortiffany
> @river
> @Antonio
> @Zane
> @noonpuppy
> @A l y s s a
> @twinkletoes
> @nageki
> @Luxsama
> @Izuku Midoriya
> @rianne
> @Corndoggy
> @Fenix
> @MasterM64
> @LambdaDelta
> @amemome
> @UwU Dami
> @SmrtLilCookie
> @daisyy
> @Noctis
> @sheilaa
> @Valzed
> @MissPink
> @CaramelCookie
> @Artemis.29
> @Chloe-Auroura
> @LCookie
> @Karmahri
> @duckykate
> @Brun2166
> @Stacie
> @lPeachy
> @guav@
> @DubiousDelphine
> @Clockwise
> @sleepserum
> @Yujian
> @Lanstar
> @Tinkeringbell
> @seliph
> @xxTomxx
> @Hikari
> @craftyshack
> @Ironheart
> @LittleMissPanda
> @marshallows
> @Stella-Io
> @Ace Marvel
> @thedragmeme
> @Swiftest_Dreams
> @niconii
> @thoraofasgard
> @hestu
> @Barney
> @litilravnur
> @eudialyte
> @Allytria
> @milkie
> @Opal
> @NuttyS
> @Naekoya
> @corlee1289
> @JellyLu
> @Sidney
> @justalittlemad
> @DawnAri
> @turtleyawesome55
> @QueenOpossum
> @Namaka
> @BetsySundrop
> @allybishop
> @Catharina266
> @voltairenism
> @fruitwreath
> @Xcourt560x
> @jo_electric
> @cicely
> @xiheeet
> @carollei
> @Sami913
> @Magnolia_
> @Late Night Thoughts
> @Zakira
> @leif_the_sloth
> @Hedgehugs
> @Heyden
> @skarmoury
> @Jules
> @fennekins
> @lieryl
> @Taj
> @charicharn
> @windwake-me-up-inside
> @Verecund
> @Millysaurusrexjr
> @courtxh
> @cocoacat
> @OswinOswald
> @p e p p e r
> @SandiBeaches
> @Mercedes
> @Aniras
> @Coach
> @amye.miller
> @Linyin
> @biksoka
> @Farfle_Productions
> @99xyx
> @kayleee
> @hzl
> @Snowesque
> @xlisapisa
> @Saltyy
> @Rosetti
> @lissiecat
> @toadsworthy
> @Cadbberry
> @biibii
> @xara
> @Arckaniel
> @xXSweetChaosXx
> @Melonyy
> @xTech
> @petrichr
> @Sheep Villager
> @DaCoSim
> @SinnerTheCat
> @marieheiwa
> @Daisies
> @classically.trained
> @Milky star
> @pawpatrolbab
> @mogyay
> @Emolga59
> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> @Soti
> @Ansel
> @TykiButterfree
> @Autbird
> @EpicDoodle
> @Shyria
> @brysonkunz
> @pizzabutts
> @sleepydreepy
> @~Kilza~
> @KittenNoir
> @wearebap
> @Nox
> @Luxen
> @Feferily
> @digimon
> @psiJordan
> @*The Oakboro Mayor*
> @PVoil
> @duckyducky
> @Peachtree53
> @mitfy
> @Mayor Moon
> @Lavamaize
> @Meira
> @Kit.Kat
> @FireNinja1
> @Holla
> @MyLifeIsCake
> @Plume
> @BalloonFight
> @Ossiran
> @Red Cat
> @Piggleton
> @cucumberzest
> @BluebearL
> @kikotoot
> @Paperboy012305
> @dino
> @Keka.San
> @punctuallyAbsent
> @Flyffel
> @Blink.
> @TheSillyPuppy
> @bubblebabies
> @Rubombee
> @faerie
> @sunnybear526
> @Paquino
> @Miharu
> @Kadori
> @Halloqueen
> @Makoto
> @Trundle
> @Believe_In_Kittens
> @SarahSays
> @airpeaches
> @Azrael
> @Monkey D Luffy
> @Dinosaurz
> @Hanami
> @justina
> @amylase
> @aperez714
> @Crash
> @llamita
> @eko
> @Treeleaf
> 
> 
> 
> If you did not receive your bells, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff *board. Thank you!


Wowwwww that must have been a lot of work .-.

Tysm!


----------



## Stella-Io

I got so scared when I saw a staff member mentioned me until I saw it was for this post

Thanks for the bells!


----------



## Hydrangea028

Thank you so much for the prize!


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Thankyou so much!! <3


----------



## Alienfish

Thank you the bells <3 Also Pascal is love Pascal is life.


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you for the TBT!


----------



## faerie

Congratulations to the winners


----------

